# Vintage WRUW March 2015



## anzac1957

Cheers


----------



## Hodmandod

Here we go. My Dad's Edox.


----------



## James A

Pin lever again for me. Keeps great time with rather loud ticks.

Feel a little like the crocodile that swallowed the clock and is forever searching for Captain Hook to eat. Hook can hear the tick tock every time the hungry animal comes near. So as I get around the place I imagine people can here me approach too. 



Regards,


----------



## german

"SPHYGMOMETER" doctor's chronograph with pulsometer scale. Chrono function activates with button at "6" position.
Movement from 1890-1900's gold pocket watch, original enamel red&black dial, I only made new steel case for it.

First you touch girl's hand tight and feel her pulse.
Then start chrono, count 30 pulsations, and proudly say 'Oh lady, your heart makes 80 beats per minute... So hot!' :-d




























Sorry for many photos... I love it so much!


----------



## Fugitive Moi

Been lurking for a while now and thought I'd better join up and maybe post a little.

I got this Roamer because the black dial appealed, but the case and crystal were pretty battered. I managed to clean up the scratched crystal with wet n' dry, car cutting compound and finally Brasso. Be nice to find a replacement crystal minus cracks and a seconds hand for it in the long run. I wouldn't normally wear a watch this small so I found a well worn strap and cover which gives it a bit more bulk. It keeps good time and I like it!


----------



## sixtysix

Mid 1970's Stellaris 17 jewel automatic. Stellaris was Sears and Roebuck brand (what ever happened to Roebuck anyway?) The movement in this is Japanese and was made by Hamazawa LTD. New Year ...old watches!


----------



## Sdasurrey

Ok got my 50s Moeris Chrono back yesterday after having the small seconds or chrono hands re-attached for the 4th time ! Cheers - Scott










Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pilotswatch

Just in, Regina trench watch by Omega. Just love those inscriptions on the back especially when its military.


----------



## howards4th

Sdasurrey said:


> Ok got my 50s Moeris Chrono back yesterday after having the small seconds or chrono hands re-attached for the 4th time ! Cheers - Scott
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


Looking good Scott! Glad to hear it's back!:-!
4th times a charm right?! ;-)


----------



## Tomcat1960

@ sixtysix: nice one, that 'Stellaris'. Treat it like a raw egg - these movements are delicate, hard to repair and no spares around.

Much more robust is my time display today:


























































































Tewor Chronograph, cal. Valjoux 7750

Yes, that's the original Valjoux 7750, from the time when they lay in their shelves like lead. It took another seven or eight years for them to really take off ;-)

Wish you all a fabulous month of March!

Best,
Tomcat


----------



## Bodyblue




----------



## WatchFred




----------



## laikrodukas




----------



## Helioshiye

CYMA 414


----------



## busmatt

laikrodukas said:


>


He looks on with envious eyes 

I'm on the hunt for a nice Rotary led

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## cd1963

A lovely blue Wittnauer


----------



## Thunderdaddy




----------



## efauser




----------



## laikrodukas

busmatt said:


> He looks on with envious eyes
> 
> I'm on the hunt for a nice Rotary led
> 
> Matt
> 
> Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


I like this brand for reasons I do not know 
This one has a glass crystal with some nasty scratches. No idea how to polish those out :/


----------



## sempervivens

Yesterday...


----------



## dwillie

A friend of mine found this watch in a reservoir in Nevada in the mid 60s. he never did anything with it, and I got it from him last fall. It took some time to source a main spring for it, and sadly he passed away after a long battle with cancer. I wish he could have seen it running. Amazing it didnt have much water damage.


----------



## bubba48




----------



## Pedro Pereira

Sdasurrey said:


> Ok got my 50s Moeris Chrono back yesterday after having the small seconds or chrono hands re-attached for the 4th time ! Cheers - Scott
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These one deserves a 4th attempt


----------



## rainbowfix

Gallet pilot....?


----------



## okidoc01

Pogue









Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Tapatalk


----------



## Hodmandod

Today something a little smaller - a 1950s Milos that weighs in at 33mm. I find that once wearing it though, I soon forget the size.


----------



## anzac1957

Cheers


----------



## jeevers

One of these. My first step into vintage watches.
14k Seamaster Calendar cal 355, and Doxa Ultraspeed in 18k
Both in superb shape.




J.


----------



## busmatt

9ct Marvin for today










It's an old re-dial and a little off centre but it has a certain charm

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## sixtysix

1972 Seiko AH067M (6139-8029), 30 minute chronograph on original rally bracelet. New Year...old watches!


----------



## Thunderdaddy




----------



## Toronto_Time




----------



## fireal

havent posted here in too long! great to see familiar faces!


----------



## yessir69




----------



## howards4th

Bodyblue said:


> View attachment 3139058


@Bodyblue, Welcome to the AWESOME world of Timex Electrics! She's a beauty!! I think you will find that one is not enough.
I only have three Electrics and I was going to say this is one of my favorites, but that's like saying..." which is your favorite child"














I can't believe it's March already.
I hope everyone has a great month!

Chris


----------



## dwillie

I found this Gruen on Saturday, and cant take it off. usually not a gold fan, but I like the look of this.


----------



## demonfinder

Help ! - I`m fast running out of different watches to post on here.
The only solution is late nights with a glass or three of Shiraz scouring the web until the early hours.
In the meantime another of my `40`s Roamers:
original gold coloured dial with pale yellow original lume on blued-steel hands.
Excellent runner and good timekeeper..no idea when it was last serviced.
I got a new crystal fitted when I received it from eBay and just gave it a polish and a strap
The case has seen better days but I hope I look half as good at 70 :0)
































Regards,
Demonfinder

Ignore this interloper below ..can`t seem to delete him


----------



## Bodyblue

Finally dug up a better band for the old Diver.


----------



## Bodyblue

howards4th said:


> @Bodyblue, Welcome to the AWESOME world of Timex Electrics! She's a beauty!! I think you will find that one is not enough.
> I only have three Electrics and I was going to say this is one of my favorites, but that's like saying..." which is your favorite child"
> View attachment 3150402
> 
> View attachment 3150410
> 
> I can't believe it's March already.
> I hope everyone has a great month!
> 
> Chris


LOL .....my wife has one arriving today (will post pics later) and I have another one on the way. It is the Electronic model but not as good as condition as the one above I stumbled into.


----------



## ddrake

I was catching up on the Enicar thread, and decided to wear this one today....

Regards,
Daniel


----------



## MrTimex




----------



## bubba48




----------



## Pedro Pereira

Hello 

Today with Vulcain Kilimandjaro.

New kid in town undergoing timekeeping trials... So far so good!


----------



## Patrick_Ethan

*vtg Roamer Vanguard*


----------



## GUTuna

*Re: vtg Roamer Vanguard*

Eternamatic KonTiki with the gold disc for a face


----------



## Henry Krinkle

Hardened chrome cased Louis Rossel 1624-2

PB060020_01 by hankblanc, on Flickr


----------



## anzac1957

Cheers


----------



## busmatt

'70's Rotary










Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Hodmandod

At last I have sorted the stem on my 1971 Seiko5.


----------



## ghwatch




----------



## cjperry

Can barely call this 75090 from 1989 vintage but it's on the wrist today.


----------



## sixtysix

Late 70's Timex LED, a power hungry watch that won't even show the time unless a button is pressed. I found this NOS a few years back. Timex started making these about 1976, I think. New Year...old watches!


----------



## laikrodukas

Cool


----------



## cd1963

I wore this beautiful Lyceum yesterday.


----------



## howards4th

French made Douglas World Timer today:


----------



## Sdasurrey

howards4th said:


> French made Douglas World Timer today:
> View attachment 3161386
> 
> View attachment 3161394
> 
> View attachment 3161402
> 
> View attachment 3161410
> 
> View attachment 3161426


Chris - nice colour match with the NATO ! Cheers ! Thanks again for the 'morale support' on the Moeris watch hands issue... Scott

Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cd1963

Today I am wearing this Bucherer Chronograph.


----------



## Sdasurrey

A Very Sunny Cauny Prima day in Surrey - best, Scott










Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ajax_Drakos




----------



## Paleotime

This little guy is back for the day...







1929 Bulova...I got a crazy deal on the Genie Croc strap...


----------



## Tomcat1960

Sun over Stuttgart, Germany:









Consul Alertic, cal. AS 1568



Grüße
Tomcat


----------



## Tomcat1960

ghwatch said:


>


Verrry cool - what's inside?

Best
Tomcat


----------



## pilotswatch




----------



## Toronto_Time




----------



## Sdasurrey

Tomcat1960 said:


> Verrry cool - what's inside?
> 
> Best
> Tomcat


ghw - I agree with Tomcat - really nice - when I first saw your post, your watch 'jumped out at me' - somehow the combination of the black dial, gold case, gold numerals and the larger than normal track for the roman numerals really makes this dial and watch stand out ! Splendid !! Best, Scott

Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James A

Regards,


----------



## Fugitive Moi

*Re: vtg Roamer Vanguard*

I love the green, very nice :-!



Patrick_Ethan said:


> View attachment 3156786


----------



## bubba48

*Re: vtg Roamer Vanguard*


----------



## anzac1957

*Re: vtg Roamer Vanguard*

Started day with my $2 IWC...










Now with the TST...










Cheers


----------



## Patrick_Ethan

*Just in - NOS lip R566 handwinder*

 scarce hand-winder in unused condition! Case back is _untouched! _Better pics soon.


----------



## Onewatchhh

*Re: Just in - NOS lip R566 handwinder*

Can I be forgiven a non-vintage today?


----------



## laikrodukas

*Re: Just in - NOS lip R566 handwinder*

No


----------



## Onewatchhh

*Re: Just in - NOS lip R566 handwinder*



laikrodukas said:


> No


I'll put this back on then ;-)


----------



## sixtysix

*Re: Just in - NOS lip R566 handwinder*

Mid 70's Breil Automatic with alarm, this has an AS5008 mechanical alarm movement (the center of dial spins to set alarm time). New Year...old watches.


----------



## Matty01

Only had this a day
30t2 with original hands and unrestored dial


----------



## Onewatchhh

Matty01 said:


> Only had this a day
> 30t2 with original hands and unrestored dial


Beautiful!! I have one of these in a 9ct Dennison case, but my dial is nowhere near as elegant as that one, congrats!


----------



## Thunderdaddy

pilotswatch said:


>


This is gorgeous. What is it?


----------



## bubba48

Matty01 said:


> Only had this a day
> 30t2 with original hands and unrestored dial


----------



## Bodyblue

Accutrons at least 3 days a week.


----------



## Toronto_Time




----------



## efauser

According to some, this isn't vintage either since it's only 39 years old.


----------



## Paleotime

My Elgin Legionnaire 402 c. 1932...


----------



## James A

American made auto today.

Regards,


----------



## pilotswatch

Thunderdaddy said:


> This is gorgeous. What is it?


 Thanks , it has no name but is exactly the same as a few I found on interent with the name Montbrillant (Breitling) on them.


----------



## cd1963

Here is a nice little Soviet watch. I was really pleased to find a green Ostrich strap that perfectly matches the hands.


----------



## MrTimex

Beautiful day here in the Pacific Northwest so im rockin my hummer...


----------



## bubba48




----------



## Thunderdaddy

Thanks Pilots-- it sure is a beauty.


----------



## river rat




----------



## Bodyblue

MrTimex said:


> Beautiful day here in the Pacific Northwest so im rockin my hummer...


NICE! I love my Accutrons!


----------



## Bodyblue

Just got this one out of the mail. I am a sucker for an unusual day or date placement! Its smaller than it appears in pictures. I found an old 18mm band on it so I could test drive it but I need to order a new one for it......any suggestions??


----------



## howards4th

@Bodyblue: Nice Helbors. How about something like this?














My Helbors Date King says hey by the way.







Very comfortable Hadley Roma.

Regards.
Chris


----------



## Bodyblue

howards4th said:


> @Bodyblue: Nice Helbors. How about something like this?
> 
> View attachment 3179754
> 
> View attachment 3179762
> 
> My Helbors Date King says hey by the way.
> View attachment 3179842
> 
> Very comfortable Hadley Roma.
> 
> Regards.
> Chris


How funny! I bought a HR for it earlier tonight! I bet the movements are the same.....


----------



## busmatt

Small and neat today










Vertex

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## anzac1957

Cheers


----------



## Ric Capucho

Ca. 1969-70 vintage Omega Seamaster 120.

Ric


----------



## cjperry

Love it!


----------



## Tomcat1960

Cool watches!

Unfortunately, no time to contribute regularly. Thus, today I'll show two watches for two days:

Yesterday:


















Richard Automatic 'Psychedélique' cal. ETA 2783

Today:


















Certina Town and Country, ref. 5801 225, cal. 25-651

Best,
Tomcat


----------



## Literustyfan

WWI Elgin Trench Watch, enamel RED 12 military dial, re-lumed skeleton hands, 10k gold filled Illinois Barrel case, BIG size 0s version, 19 jewels with a solid gold train.


----------



## sixtysix

1974 Seiko DX Automatic, New Year...old watches!


----------



## efauser

It's a Mido morning.


----------



## pilotswatch

Eterna Czech military.


----------



## Thunderdaddy

Been wearing the same Darwil 1000m diver for several days so I only posted it once. Just switched to this for the next few days...


----------



## Toronto_Time




----------



## Addictedtowatches

Doing some laundry this morning so Ive got the Bellmatic on.


----------



## Paleotime

My 1930 Elgin Clubman 668. A Christmas gift from my wife this year...I really need to take a wrist-shot one of these days.


----------



## James A

Early bidynator Cal 415 today. Have a good weekend everybody 



Regards,


----------



## Wibbs

Toronto_Time said:


> Cool pic


Great minds think alike Sir(or fools seldom differ.. ). After reading the thread on smaller watches I dug my 52 Longines tank out and stuck it on.










I have it on a fancier brown tegu strap now(though held onto the croc, well it is 18mm so fits many a watch of mine). Again great minds...


----------



## bubba48




----------



## yessir69




----------



## rainbowfix

Have a great weekend everyone ..


----------



## anzac1957

Cheers


----------



## Apollonaught

Westclox 17 jewels,manual wind, movement is M101.Plus 15s/day since service,i`m guessing it`s from the late 50`s?
Edit:Found out it`s from after 1960 and is a "Wrist Ben",thanks JamesA for the link in Anzacs thread.


----------



## GUTuna

A Zeno of the vintage variety - PM me if anyone has any knowledge of this watch. I know little about it.


----------



## Zilladon

Bulova Snorkel for Friday!

=Patti


----------



## astroworks

TGIF

6139-6012


----------



## anzac1957

Evening wear. ..



Cheers


----------



## Sdasurrey

London Meetings Eberhard 'Grail' day - best to ALL for the weekend ! Scott










Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sdasurrey

Paleotime said:


> My 1930 Elgin Clubman 668. A Christmas gift from my wife this year...I really need to take a wrist-shot one of these days.
> View attachment 3184818


P - it seems your Fab wife gives you vintage watches on every key celebration - how many total ?! Enjoy ! Scott

Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sixtysix

1974 Hamilton Sea Brook III, a 17 Jewel Hamilton 688 (ETA 2390) handwind inside. New Year...old watches!!


----------



## teflonphil

Rose gold Chronographe Suisse, photos don't do it justice...


----------



## teflonphil

That Richard is amazing...


Tomcat1960 said:


> Cool watches!
> 
> Unfortunately, no time to contribute regularly. Thus, today I'll show two watches for two days:
> 
> Yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Richard Automatic 'Psychedélique' cal. ETA 2783
> 
> Today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Certina Town and Country, ref. 5801 225, cal. 25-651
> 
> Best,
> Tomcat


----------



## Toronto_Time




----------



## Renoldi

Russian slava "olimpic" - 1980


----------



## Zilladon

Dibs! 

=Patti



Thunderdaddy said:


> View attachment 3141994


----------



## Tomcat1960

@ Sixtysix: cool DX! I got one this week, too ... to complement the brown one I already had. Stay tuned - they'll be shown tomorrow!

@ Addictedtowatches: why do I have to think of cowboys and cigarettes when I watch this watch?









Aah - that's why ;-)

@ Efauser: that Mido is the coolest of the cool |>



teflonphil said:


> That Richard is amazing...


Thank you very much!

@ Renoldi: that Slava is proof that even on the Soviet Union something was cool ;-)

* * *​
You deserve an explanation for me wearing this watch:




























I received my first 'decent' watch (after a row of cheap Ruhlas and a Timex) for Christmas 1973: a truly beautiful BWC diver with a blue sunburst dial, a turnable bezel and a date window on the 6 o'clock position. Most importantly: it was 'Swiss Made', all-steel and ran on an automatic movement. If I remember correctly, I spent the holiday season looking at this watch, all the time, and it never left my wrist for the next couple of months. It accompanied me for the next fifteen or so years - through high school, army service, college, it witnessed my marriage and the birth of my first daughter. In all these years it saw service twice - somehow water had leaked in, a problem that was never entirely solved, despite the boastful '200 m' on the dial.

One day, it suddenly stopped. Period. Game over. Dead. I was still some 20 years away from starting into watches as a hobby and (having been advised that another service wasn't worthwile - these were the late Eighties, dear! -) put it aside, in a box. It moved with me, twice, or so. And then it vanished, probably discarded with all that other junk in my basement...

When my interest for watches finally took off in 2010 I scavenged all my house, from the cellar to the top, but was unable to find it back. So the next best thing I could do was trying to find another one - and this one did the trick: BWC, blue dial, automatic, revolving bezel. And cheap. I got it out of the bay at a low two-digit figure, where it had looked every millimeter the twin of 'my' watch. When it arrived, I realized that it lacked the sunburst and that its steel case had been heavily polished. But as soon as I put it on the tropic strap I had purchased for it, the old feeling was back.

And so it reminds me of my formative years when I grew up from a slight thirteen-year-old to become a man - and this makes it truly priceless, ...




































BWC Diver, cal. ETA 2451

... this watch of my adolescence.

Best regards,
Tomcat


----------



## Thunderdaddy

Tomcat1960 said:


> @ Sixtysix: cool DX! I got one this week, too ... to complement the brown one I already had. Stay tuned - they'll be shown tomorrow!
> 
> You deserve an explanation for me wearing this watch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I received my first 'decent' watch (after a row of cheap Ruhlas and a Timex) for Christmas 1973: a truly beautiful BWC diver with a blue sunburst dial, a turnable bezel and a date window on the 6 o'clock position. Most importantly: it was 'Swiss Made', all-steel and ran on an automatic movement. If I remember correctly, I spent the holiday season looking at this watch, all the time, and it never left my wrist for the next couple of months. It accompanied me for the next fifteen or so years - through high school, army service, college, it witnessed my marriage and the birth of my first daughter. In all these years it saw service twice - somehow water had leaked in, a problem that was never entirely solved, despite the boastful '200 m' on the dial.
> 
> One day, it suddenly stopped. Period. Game over. Dead. I was still some 20 years away from starting into watches as a hobby and (having been advised that another service wasn't worthwile - these were the late Eighties, dear! -) put it aside, in a box. It moved with me, twice, or so. And then it vanished, probably discarded with all that other junk in my basement...
> 
> When my interest for watches finally took off in 2010 I scavenged all my house, from the cellar to the top, but was unable to find it back. So the next best thing I could do was trying to find another one - and this one did the trick: BWC, blue dial, automatic, revolving bezel. And cheap. I got it out of the bay at a low two-digit figure, where it had looked every millimeter the twin of 'my' watch. When it arrived, I realized that it lacked the sunburst and that its steel case had been heavily polished. But as soon as I put it on the tropic strap I had purchased for it, the old feeling was back.
> 
> And so it reminds me of my formative years when I grew up from a slight thirteen-year-old to become a man - and this makes it truly priceless, ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWC Diver, cal. ETA 2451
> 
> ... this watch of my adolescence.
> 
> Best regards,
> Tomcat


F-ING Awesome!


----------



## Zilladon

Oh man - that's a really nice one too!

=Patti



Thunderdaddy said:


> View attachment 3149058


----------



## cd1963

Because of the polar like conditions we are experiencing in the northeastern part of the US, today I'm wearing my Universal Genève Polerouter.


----------



## Thunderdaddy

Zilladon said:


> Oh man - that's a really nice one too!
> 
> =Patti


Thank you.


----------



## Sdasurrey

Tomcat1960 said:


> @ Sixtysix: cool DX! I got one this week, too ... to complement the brown one I already had. Stay tuned - they'll be shown tomorrow!
> 
> @ Addictedtowatches: why do I have to think of cowboys and cigarettes when I watch this watch?
> 
> View attachment 3198458
> 
> 
> Aah - that's why ;-)
> 
> @ Efauser: that Mido is the coolest of the cool |>
> 
> Thank you very much!
> 
> @ Renoldi: that Slava is proof that even on the Soviet Union something was cool ;-)
> 
> * * *​
> You deserve an explanation for me wearing this watch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I received my first 'decent' watch (after a row of cheap Ruhlas and a Timex) for Christmas 1973: a truly beautiful BWC diver with a blue sunburst dial, a turnable bezel and a date window on the 6 o'clock position. Most importantly: it was 'Swiss Made', all-steel and ran on an automatic movement. If I remember correctly, I spent the holiday season looking at this watch, all the time, and it never left my wrist for the next couple of months. It accompanied me for the next fifteen or so years - through high school, army service, college, it witnessed my marriage and the birth of my first daughter. In all these years it saw service twice - somehow water had leaked in, a problem that was never entirely solved, despite the boastful '200 m' on the dial.
> 
> One day, it suddenly stopped. Period. Game over. Dead. I was still some 20 years away from starting into watches as a hobby and (having been advised that another service wasn't worthwile - these were the late Eighties, dear! -) put it aside, in a box. It moved with me, twice, or so. And then it vanished, probably discarded with all that other junk in my basement...
> 
> When my interest for watches finally took off in 2010 I scavenged all my house, from the cellar to the top, but was unable to find it back. So the next best thing I could do was trying to find another one - and this one did the trick: BWC, blue dial, automatic, revolving bezel. And cheap. I got it out of the bay at a low two-digit figure, where it had looked every millimeter the twin of 'my' watch. When it arrived, I realized that it lacked the sunburst and that its steel case had been heavily polished. But as soon as I put it on the tropic strap I had purchased for it, the old feeling was back.
> 
> And so it reminds me of my formative years when I grew up from a slight thirteen-year-old to become a man - and this makes it truly priceless, ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWC Diver, cal. ETA 2451
> 
> ... this watch of my adolescence.
> 
> Best regards,
> Tomcat


Can't beat Tomcat's posts !! The King of WUS Vintage !!!!!! Thanks TC !!!

Detail, context, watches, watches, more watches, articulate, erudite, clear, contributory, knowledgable, V knowledgeable, ,giving, I could go on ! Scott

Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sdasurrey

cd1963 said:


> Because of the polar like conditions we are experiencing in the northeastern part of the US, today I'm wearing my Universal Genève Polerouter.


Nice and Apropos watch ! Enjoy the weather because after 13 years in London Town and having lived in Boston and NY for 25 years I miss the f.....snow - every time I see a weather forecast...!....Scott

Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JP71624

1964 Bulova Jet Clipper 'J'


----------



## Emre

Tomcat1960 said:


> You deserve an explanation for me wearing this watch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I received my first 'decent' watch (after a row of cheap Ruhlas and a Timex) for Christmas 1973: a truly beautiful BWC diver with a blue sunburst dial, a turnable bezel and a date window on the 6 o'clock position. Most importantly: it was 'Swiss Made', all-steel and ran on an automatic movement. If I remember correctly, I spent the holiday season looking at this watch, all the time, and it never left my wrist for the next couple of months. It accompanied me for the next fifteen or so years - through high school, army service, college, it witnessed my marriage and the birth of my first daughter. In all these years it saw service twice - somehow water had leaked in, a problem that was never entirely solved, despite the boastful '200 m' on the dial.
> 
> One day, it suddenly stopped. Period. Game over. Dead. I was still some 20 years away from starting into watches as a hobby and (having been advised that another service wasn't worthwile - these were the late Eighties, dear! -) put it aside, in a box. It moved with me, twice, or so. And then it vanished, probably discarded with all that other junk in my basement...
> 
> When my interest for watches finally took off in 2010 I scavenged all my house, from the cellar to the top, but was unable to find it back. So the next best thing I could do was trying to find another one - and this one did the trick: BWC, blue dial, automatic, revolving bezel. And cheap. I got it out of the bay at a low two-digit figure, where it had looked every millimeter the twin of 'my' watch. When it arrived, I realized that it lacked the sunburst and that its steel case had been heavily polished. But as soon as I put it on the tropic strap I had purchased for it, the old feeling was back.
> 
> And so it reminds me of my formative years when I grew up from a slight thirteen-year-old to become a man - and this makes it truly priceless, ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWC Diver, cal. ETA 2451
> 
> ... this watch of my adolescence.
> 
> Best regards,
> Tomcat


TC I've missed your threads. You shouldn't escape just with WRUW posts. Wonderful write up for your BWC - Buttes Watch Company.Happy to hear that you got hold of the watch which means so much for you. Who knows maybe your own will surface from a drawer or a corner of a box.WIll keep fingers crossed.

Just a year before you got your beloved BWC, in 1972, the Buttes Watch Company owner and his son were around a table with Glycine,Wyler,Milus and Delvina watch company owners.









These family companies were discussing a way out from the quartz crisis and decided to create a joint venture for the LED and LCD watches. They named it 'Ditronic'. Production was supposed to be held in the USA. To cease production in their motherland was a painful decision.BWC owner, an elderly gentleman Arthur Charlet ( age 84 back then ) had difficulties accepting this move but his son convinced him in order not to disappear from the market.

They advertised even in 1972 Baselfair:









But for some reason, ' Ditronic' stayed only on paper and this watchmaking companies went through the quartz crisis by their own.

Since it's a WRUW thread my humble contribution will be this LCD Glycine watch from 1976 which is a product initially decided on that table in Nidau, in a rainy and grey night where the lights and showers were powered by batteries


----------



## anzac1957

Double Omega day..

This in the pocket. .










This on the wrist...










Cheers


----------



## bubba48




----------



## cd1963

Sdasurrey said:


> Nice and Apropos watch ! Enjoy the weather because after 13 years in London Town and having lived in Boston and NY for 25 years I miss the f.....snow - every time I see a weather forecast...!....Scott
> 
> Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


Scott, I'm glad you like the Polerouter. Did you see that there is an enterprising man in Boston who is making a killing shipping coolers of snow to people who miss it; just like you.

Massachusetts Man Selling, Shipping Snow From His Yard - ABC News


----------



## abzack




----------



## AcesN8ightz

Doxa dressed down a bit with a leather nato - TGIF everyone


----------



## Hodmandod

Saturday morning and decided to put a simple black leather strap on my Seiko (compare with my Tues post) - and I think it is an improvement.


----------



## cjperry

Le plongeur français is back from the watchmaker, now with an unwobbly rotor. Together we are cleaning the carbon wheels, making them ready for the summer.


----------



## busmatt

Thought I'd give this a run out










Constellation

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Henry Krinkle

Went out last night and pulled this old thing out. Dating from the early to mid-seventies, the Spacewing is one of Rado's more unique designs.



It is 41 mm wide and 38 mm high with a big 30mm of dial.



The anchor signed high domed acrylic crystal is typical for Rado steel watches of this era, but the anchor set at 8 is unique to this model.



The "wings" on the Spacewing are curved downwards at the outside edges.



Even the underside of the watch is interesting to look at.





It is powered by a movement that was very popular with Rado- the 25 jewel slow change/slow set day with quick change date A Schild 1856. Despite having 20mm lugs the factory bracelet is a 22 mm wide three row NSA that steps down to 18mm.





I regard this watch as one of my crown jewels.

Enjoy your weekends gentlemen!


----------



## sixtysix

1970 Zodiac Automatic, Cal. 72B with Trovis Micrometer Regulator. New Year...old watches!!


----------



## Matt_wool83

Look what my good old dad bought me from a local antique shop. It was originally from an opticians surgery but will do the trick!


----------



## Toronto_Time




----------



## pilotswatch

Flieger "1928 German pattern aviator" watch


----------



## laikrodukas

Got today, an accidental ebay purchase... 
A cool Space Age Rotary. 
Powered by AS 1916
It has a cool date setting feature by pressing the crown
Monolithic stainless steel case. You have to use crystal lift to open it


----------



## Tomcat1960

Sdasurrey said:


> Can't beat Tomcat's posts !! The King of WUS Vintage !!!!!! Thanks TC !!!
> 
> Detail, context, watches, watches, more watches, articulate, erudite, clear, contributory, knowledgable, V knowledgeable, giving, I could go on ! Scott


Thank you, Scott - _that_ really made my day |> I can't remember having read a more positive comment ever!



Emre said:


> TC I've missed your threads. You shouldn't escape just with WRUW posts. Wonderful write up for your BWC - Buttes Watch Company.Happy to hear that you got hold of the watch which means so much for you. Who knows maybe your own will surface from a drawer or a corner of a box.WIll keep fingers crossed.


Emre, my dear friend, I thank you, too! You're right, and actually I was thinking about starting a thread on the BWC. But then, it's _not_ the _real_ thing, and the images are of the q&d-variety, taken with my cellphone camera. It affords nice images, but I think I save this one for the time when I get hold of the real thing. Keeping your fingers crossed will certainly do no harm, anyway ;-) (And many thanks for adding your story about the early days of the quartz watch!)

@ Henry Krinkle: man, again I find it such a shame that I can click "Like" only once. What a watch! What a shape it's in! What photographs! I'd be rendered speechless hadn't I to say something about _my_ today's watch ;-)

@ Laikrodukas: wow - that's a nice one! And its uncommon case is in such a good shape!

* * *​
I tracked it for years, since I had bought my first Seiko DX ...










... a horribly icky affair when I took it apart after reception. I always knew there was another one, with a blue dial. Sometimes I saw one appear in the bay, but either its condition was too bad or its seller intended to bank his retirement on it. Last week I bought a fabulous watch from a friend (of which more tomorrow) and he threw in this lovely DX for free:










I added the strap. I got it with my Neri chronograph (to which it didn't belong either). I find it quite fitting that the strap and my watch have finally found each other 



























Seiko DX ref. 6106-5410, cal. 6106

The sunburst is so faint you barely notice it on these dials ... which makes it hard to capture with a camera. Still, I hope you can see it:










Finally, the sisters' reunion:





































The 'Sealion' to the left still boasts 'Waterproof' proudly on its back. This, together with its serial number, sets its manufacturing date to January 1970. Its 'sister' is merely 'Waterresistant' - in accordance with the updated US import laws of the Nixon era. This, together with the way the steel back has been worn, makes it a March 1971 product, most likely.









Left: Seiko DX M880 'Sealion' ref. 6106-5400, cal. 6106; right: Seiko DX ref. 6106-5410, cal. 6106

My best and kindest regards to all of you,

Tomcat


----------



## Wibbs

pilotswatch said:


> Flieger "1928 German pattern aviator" watch


Great minds think alike part deux PW. After my foray into my sub 30mm watches a couple of days ago I felt the need to macho up to 42mm minus huge crown. 










So another early 1930's Aviator style watch to match yours. From Zenith, in the harder to find centre seconds version.



laikrodukas said:


> Got today, an accidental ebay purchase...
> A cool Space Age Rotary.
> Powered by AS 1916
> It has a cool date setting feature by pressing the crown
> Monolithic stainless steel case. You have to use crystal lift to open it


A very cool find Sir. I'd like an accident like that.  Cool cases these. A few companies used them at the time. Yema(marine master ?) and Longines Admirals off the top of my head.


----------



## laikrodukas

Thanks guys


----------



## Renoldi

Baume turning fork


----------



## CristiT

My 1st Kontiki


----------



## Tremec

Just picked up fresh from a service. Bought it on a whim, $70! At first it was gaining almost an hour a day, spot on now. 
Hamilton gg-w-113 
17 jewel w/hack


----------



## kazrich

Doing wrist shots whilst driving isn't easy.
Today I put on my old classic underpants, classic driving gloves and classic watch so that
I would feel the part driving my old classic car. 
Trouble is at 80 MPH it's seriously difficult to get accurate focus.



Even when taking an S bend at 90 MPH with my elbow on the arm rest supporting my little classic snap shooter - It's still not sharp focus :think:



The car is now lying upside down in a ditch ----- But I hope you agree the watch is in slightly sharper focus !



What a classic pr--k :-d


----------



## James A

Very nice Kazrich.

You win the academy for set design and costume plus a nomination for best stunt work. 

Something about watches in cars. Not sure if its the angle that light comes in or the tint in the windows but our watches do look great while driving.



Regards,


----------



## bubba48




----------



## Hodmandod

Back to a diminutive Liga 17 Jewel at 33mm.


----------



## anzac1957

Cheers


----------



## JP71624

On my wrist today:



















And here's a fellow's Paul Breguette I finished cleaning up today:


----------



## anzac1957

On the edge of being vintage.. did relume on this one myself..



Cheers


----------



## anzac1957

Pic to show dial detail.










Cheers


----------



## jackruff

Taken some serious time off work to build an extension with my builder mate...No time (or energy) for pictures or blogging but a little time for an Adelaide Fringe Saturday arvo/night excursion wearing this....Also extra day off for Adelaide cup tomorrow and hopefully an excursion with more vintage...


----------



## Ric Capucho

Corny pickie of my ca. 1969-70 vintage Omega Seamaster 120.

Ric


----------



## sixtysix

Early 1970's Waltham Sport Diver, 17 Jewel FHF 909 automatic. New Year...old watches!


----------



## pepescom

OMEGA SEAMASTER cosmic 2000









Odoslané z môjho iPhone cez Tapatalk


----------



## Tomcat1960

@ kazrich: what car is that? (Pardon my ignorance!) Is the emblem on the wheel for 'Pininfarina'?

Now here's the one I mentioned yesterday. I've been after it for a year or so. A German watch friend showed it and I knew I had to have it:




























Lately, I received a message in which he told me he was restructuring his collection. He offered me this 'Luxus' (German for "luxury") Octagon Automatic in almost NOS condition at a very fair price. An offer I couldn't resist:




































Luxus Automatic 'Octagon', Kal. PUW 1563










Hope you like at as much as I do ;-)

Best,
Tomcat


----------



## Literustyfan

1918 WWI Elgin "Black Star Dial" Trench Watch, Fahys Oresilver case, original factory crown, re-lumed hands, size 3/0s, 7 jewels, black leather Kitchener Strap, Mealy "DUO" crystal guard.


----------



## laikrodukas

In the space


----------



## Toronto_Time




----------



## kazrich

Tomcat1960 said:


> @ kazrich: what car is that? (Pardon my ignorance!) Is the emblem on the wheel for 'Pininfarina'?
> 
> Tomcat


The car is a 1959 Lancia Flaminia PF coupe which funnily enough was designed by Pininfarina. So I'm not 100 % sure if the steering wheel ' F '
stands for Farina or Flaminia. The Lancia trademark logo uses an upright spear holding up the Lancia flag within a shield. Here the spear is angled through the ' F '
so it looks like someone tried to combine all elements of the design.

Richard


----------



## Stewpot

Popped a brown Perlon strap on to my Seamaster, and thought I'd try a black Perlon on the Omega 2495.

I feel like the Perlon strap really shows just how timeless the design of these 1950's Omega timepieces was. Could easily be a new design released yesterday.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomcat1960

@ kazrich: wow! That's a nice one!

Best,
Tomcat


----------



## sergione

Vintage Nevada.


----------



## James A

Regards,


----------



## bubba48




----------



## Drumguy

1968 Timex "21 series" manual wind


----------



## cd1963

Today's watch is a new to me Omega bumper from the 40's. A very handsome watch.


----------



## pilotswatch

Congrats, one on the nicest example I've seen. Is dial original?


----------



## Bodyblue

1977 is alive and back with this one. I usually dont by any watch with hooded lugs since they are a pain in the butt to put a different band on but this one has more space than usual under the bezel so this 70s Spiedel fit almost perfect. I have had it since Friday and after I got it cleaned up I timed it with my 6 week old SNKK79 Seiko 5 and this old Timex is within 4 seconds of the 5 when I checked them about an hour ago. I not sure if that is good for the Timex or good for the Seiko! This is the third Timex auto I have bought in the last month after never buying them before (I sold one) , ALL of them have run awesome, even when trashed on the outside. After not buying any for years and years, I now own two electrics and two autos and ALL of them run perfectly. I never thought I would like them as much as I do.


----------



## rainbowfix

Reverse panda Carrera for today... ..


----------



## cd1963

pilotswatch said:


> Congrats, one on the nicest example I've seen. Is dial original?


Yes the dial is original. The watch even has the original Omega strap.


----------



## jackruff

Adelaide cup....Sport of kings....Rolex of course...1965 Datejust....50 years on still going strong...all original (Jubilee having a rest!!)....


----------



## anzac1957

Watchmaker fashioned a new crystal for this Unicorn.. will still keep eye out for an original replacement but don't fancy my chances..



Cheers


----------



## vinataba

Traditional


----------



## sixtysix

Seiko 6139-6010, Year code is '9' so not sure if '69 or '79 as these were first and last year of production. New Year...old watches!


----------



## jackruff

sixtysix said:


> Seiko 6139-6010, Year code is '9' so not sure if '69 or '79 as these were first and last year of production. New Year...old watches!


WOW it would be nice to do some reseach on this guy and the dial idiosyncrasies form a decade perspective....79 run of the mill...69 first of the auto chrono's and worth I assume a whole lot more either monetary or intrinsically......???


----------



## Thunderdaddy




----------



## SilkeN

Inspired by aerB and his "revolution against monster watches" I've borrowed this little automatic on my free day for a self experiment. On one side fascinanting and on the other side it remember me of old chubby ladies with constricted arms. I'll see how I pocket watch carrier will feel.









inside ETA 2365 (= Dugena 1013)









So lets go outside and enjoy the sunny day.

Kind regards Silke


----------



## cd1963

In 1951 the DDR thought it would be a good idea to merge all watch makers based in Glashütte into the conglomerate Glashütter Uhrenbetrieb. My watch today is a product of that marriage. I really like everything about this watch.


----------



## EDNX

Junghans German Air Force ca. 1960


----------



## Toronto_Time




----------



## demonfinder

Just when I was thinking I was running out of watches to post on WRUW a call from my watchmaker saved the day when he told me I had three watches to collect (and pay for ! )
Gents, I give you .."Roamer Still Life"
!950`s Roamer Sports -original dial,blued steel hands and original crown with Art Deco style fancy lugs on a new dark brown croc strap.
Please remain behind the ropes and do not touch the exhibit. :0)
































Happy winding


----------



## pilotswatch

A real beauty. Congrats


----------



## jyyck

Sent from my smart watch using Tapatalk


----------



## James A

Regards,


----------



## Matt_wool83




----------



## Helioshiye

Tissot 27B 21 with Sheaffer pen


----------



## bubba48




----------



## Tomcat1960

sixtysix said:


> Seiko 6139-6010, Year code is '9' so not sure if '69 or '79 as these were first and last year of production. New Year...old watches!


When was it, again, that "waterproof" was outlawed on watches? I believe your Seiko is from 1969.

Today, again, with the 'Luxus':










Best,
Tomcat


----------



## rainbowfix

Gallet multichron 12.. ..


----------



## Bodyblue

Finally got the Russian Military band I ordered for my Timex diver.


----------



## sixtysix

Tomcat1960 said:


> When was it, again, that "waterproof" was outlawed on watches? I believe your Seiko is from 1969.
> 
> Best,
> Tomcat


Good catch...I guess that makes it simple!


----------



## sixtysix

1973 Bulova automatic. New Year...old watches!!


----------



## okidoc01

Seiko Bullhead









Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Tapatalk


----------



## jackruff

sixtysix said:


> Good catch...I guess that makes it simple!


Well if it is from 1969 is is probably one of the first run of automatic chronographs that Seiko made (6139 was released in 1969 as was the other 2 - Zenith and the chronomatic) What is the second number of the serial number as it will indicate month made???


----------



## anzac1957

Sunburst dial from over 80 years ago..



Cheers


----------



## sixtysix

jackruff said:


> Well if it is from 1969 is is probably one of the first run of automatic chronographs that Seiko made (6139 was released in 1969 as was the other 2 - Zenith and the chronomatic) What is the second number of the serial number as it will indicate month made???


'6' for June, not sure what month they started or how many made.


----------



## jackruff

sixtysix said:


> '6' for June, not sure what month they started or how many made.


Well I'm pretty sure they made lots and lots over the years but if it's really a mid 1969 manufacture it may be a significant watch however I'm not sure (can't remember) if there are any significant dates for release in 1969.... As you may or may not know 1969 was the race between Seiko, Zenith and Bruen (with others I think - Hamilton, Breitling...??? ) to release the first automatic chronograph...Lots of arguments over the years who was first to the market....I'll have to look at my archives for a refresh.....


----------



## busmatt

Just off to visit mum in hospital, she's recovering from a Heart attack










The Seamaster calendar is coming with me

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## howards4th

busmatt said:


> Just off to visit mum in hospital, she's recovering from a Heart attack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Seamaster calendar is coming with me
> 
> Matt
> 
> Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


Sorry to hear Matt, I Hope she'll be alright.
Chris


----------



## busmatt

howards4th said:


> Sorry to hear Matt, I Hope she'll be alright.
> Chris


Thanks Chris, I think she'll be ok, the doctor seemed to think so

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Tomcat1960

jackruff said:


> Well I'm pretty sure they made lots and lots over the years but if it's really a mid 1969 manufacture it may be a significant watch however I'm not sure (can't remember) if there are any significant dates for release in 1969.... As you may or may not know 1969 was the race between Seiko, Zenith and *Buren* (with others I think - Hamilton, Breitling, _Heuer_...??? ) to release the first automatic chronograph...Lots of arguments over the years who was first to the market....I'll have to look at my archives for a refresh.....


Apparently (and Hartmut will join in all too soon to correct me if I'm wrong ;-)) Zenith were the first to present one running, the Chronomatic Group were the first with selected retailers, and Seiko were the first to sell off the mill. If I remember correctly, mass production of 6139s began in February 1969 with the first crates being shipped to stores in Japan by the end of March. In the summer of 1969 they began to retail in the U.S., and by early autumn 1969 in Europe. By comparison, both Zenith's and Chronomatic Group's watches arrived in quantity at retailers in Switzerland in August 1969.

@ busmatt: best wishes to your mum! I hope she'll get well soon!

* * *​
I stay octagonal today:




































Citizen Automatic 'Green Octagon' ref. 61-0917 cal. 6501

Unfortunately, light was really poor this morning :-(

Best regards
Tomcat


----------



## efauser

Picked this 1972 Bellmatic 4006-7002 up on ebay; it looked very rough, as you can see in the first photo. What you can't see is the date-wheel gear that was sitting on the dial when I unboxed it. Took it to my watch guy for servicing and a new crystal. Picked it up yesterday and was amazed. No new crystal, just a little polishing and it's darn near good as new. Now I need to find the right strap or proper bracelet.


----------



## laikrodukas

busmatt said:


> Just off to visit mum in hospital, she's recovering from a Heart attack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Seamaster calendar is coming with me
> 
> Matt
> 
> Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


What's up with the date wheel?


----------



## Wibbs

howards4th said:


> Sorry to hear Matt, I Hope she'll be alright.
> Chris


Plus one. Hope she's up and around feeling well soon.

Well since there's been a few threads on the oul trench/wristlet watches, I'm wearing my 1916 Longines today.










Have this one for many years now and a solid old girl she is too(35mm minus the crown so wears well). I've gone hiking and biking and even fishing  wearing this and had a few tumbles too(though never into water luckily) and she just keeps on ticking and accurately with it. I'd be _much_ more careful with her nowadays of course. Back in the late nineties, a mate in the jewellery trade had found a bottle of actual luminova and asked if I wanted it, so as there was no lume on the dial or hands I relumed it myself. Didn't risk trying to do the figures as I'm no radium girl, so just did dots around the markers. Didn't try to age the lume either. I know I know, it was the 90's :s  I was always into the idea of using my old watches as if I just bought them new and I was mainly wanting to "update" it for my life. It glows like a Seiko monster since. (as we speak Horologist007 is now tracking my IP to hunt me down...)  Not too shabby for a watch a year away from a hundred years old.


----------



## cd1963

A favorite of mine. Zoom zoom.


----------



## cd1963

busmatt said:


> Just off to visit mum in hospital, she's recovering from a Heart attack
> 
> Although it is scary now, put on a smile because your Mum is a survivor. I had my heart attack 22 months ago. She will feel euphoric, fragile, frightened, resolute and every emotion in between. Know this: don't believe any of the gloom and doom drivel you might find on the internet when researching her condition. It is written by Trolls who delight in leaving piles of excrement for you or her to find on her journey to strength. Give her lots of hugs; she needs them. She will find her strength. You are part of it.


----------



## pilotswatch

I sure you're doing a great job of taking care of her as she took care of you when you were younger. Wish her the best.


----------



## ddrake

LeCoultre today....















Regards,
Daniel


----------



## James A

Regards,


----------



## hns-panama

Enicar Supertest, cal. 1145


----------



## bubba48




----------



## Wibbs

I've never heard of or seen one of those before Bubba. I like it!  I _love_ the seconds hand. I also love when watches had phrases like "Self O Matic" and "Multi-Guard" on their dials.


----------



## Toronto_Time




----------



## Charon

50s/60s Timex 100


----------



## bubba48

Wibbs said:


> I've never heard of or seen one of those before Bubba. I like it!  I _love_ the seconds hand. I also love when watches had phrases like "Self O Matic" and "Multi-Guard" on their dials.


Some adv for you ;-)


----------



## rainbowfix

busmatt said:


> Just off to visit mum in hospital, she's recovering from a Heart attack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Seamaster calendar is coming with me
> 
> Matt
> 
> Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


@busmatt ..I hope she will recover well too...

On my favourite watch today... so more pics than usual..... . 


















Non watch related... but.. The Tecoma trees are all blooming over here....


----------



## anzac1957

Cheers


----------



## Hodmandod

My bargain Roamer Rotopower ready to wear at last - still hunting for a steel crown but this Bulova one works for now.


----------



## Onewatchhh

Strictly vintage at 20 years... not really, but last century, yes, and significant to me, hell yes!!


----------



## Sdasurrey

Okay after wearing a lot of vintage chronos recently, working at home it seems like an Art Deco day following some threads recently 'liking' smaller watches - 1929 Longines, white gold inlaid tonneau shape.........cheers, Scott










Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Onewatchhh

Mid-morning switch to a new arrival... 









Edit - if anyone (maybe Trim?) can help date this one I'd be grateful for the assistance; I _think _she's 1956ish because of the 'crown' being present over the logo (making pre Rolex' complaints), and being a super-shock type balance protection... the movement is the MST372


----------



## Tomcat1960

Continuing octagonal...



























Tissot Seastar 'Octagon', cal. 2481

;-)

Best regards
Tomcat


----------



## sixtysix

1968 Timex Self winder...New Year, old watches!


----------



## Bodyblue

Its only 15 years old but since I got it yesterday from eBay for $12 (I had the correct band for it) this is what I am wearing. This is about as new as I buy. I will probably sell it but it is in such nice shape, I just had to put it in rotation for a bit. I love all my automatics and Accutrons but hey, nothing wrong with how nice and slim a Quartz is. Also I set it against my Atomic clock last night and it has not gained or lost a sec.....keeping perfect time.


----------



## doomguy10011

The King of my collection  Back from my watchmaker after I stupidly knocked out the keyless works of the movement. I should not meddle with higher end Seiko movements.


----------



## magmax

Old favorite of mine.
David


----------



## James A

Regards,


----------



## Fugitive Moi

Not 'vintage' enough for many, but my threshold is pretty low :-d


----------



## mkws

I really have to visit the Sunday fleamarket again, 'cause I feel that I really need to expand my small collection...
Meanwhile, my Zenith worn to a suit:


----------



## cd1963

Today I'm wearing the first of three Seiko Chronographs that I have. This one I call Vanilla.


----------



## bubba48




----------



## yessir69




----------



## 28A

Wearing my Borgel to uni this arvo. Nice day for it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anzac1957

Unicorn by Rolex.. 9ct gold case.. at least 80 years old.. :thumbup:



Cheers


----------



## rainbowfix




----------



## busmatt

Put the '59 Seamaster on its bracelet for another thread so I think I'll wear it for a bit ️










Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Sdasurrey

London again today but a fab 1917 Hy Moser & Cie silver trench 24 hour dial - signed x 4 with a beautiful silver dust cover, below with a signature and serial number and the movement and dust cover signed by the traditional Moser inverted 'V' - best Scott



















Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cjperry

After almost a year in my collection I finally decided to put the Silver Arrow on it's original bracelet.

The watch dates to 1958 and according to Longines they only supplied the movement to Longines-Wittnauer in the US and the rest was produced locally. It wears pretty large for a 33mm watch and hasn't gotten much wrist time due to it's great, almost NOS, condition. Think that might change now though.


----------



## peter-g

Vintage with a Pin set.


----------



## sixtysix

1979 Timex, found two of these NOS a few years ago, a free gift for opening a savings account in 1980.


----------



## efauser




----------



## dgf67

Tissot PR516


----------



## Toronto_Time




----------



## cd1963

Here is the second of three Seiko Chronographs I own. This is Lemon Sherbet.

Matt Becher Watch Repair and Restoration - The Watch Tech did an amazing job bringing this one back from the dead.


----------



## Tomcat1960

... more on those octagons? You bet!




































Seiko Five 'Octagon' ref. 7019-5110, cal. 7019A

;-)

Best,
Tomcat


----------



## Sdasurrey

Sorry to double post this Moser today - I was testing accuracy and thought I would post the results plus a Waterloo Station pic - 13 seconds a day fast for a 98 year old watch ? Is that okay ? Cheers Scott

PS 'Revis deserves the Jets !' No offence NY Fans !! From a Pats Fan......


















Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## magmax

Jupiter of course! ..far out.
David


----------



## James A

Have a good weekend everybody.



Regards,


----------



## bubba48




----------



## cruisaire




----------



## rainbowfix

Early 80's Lemania SAAF ..


----------



## Charon

Kaufmann-Helgoland w/ Landeron 248


----------



## sixtysix

1957 Bulova - 23 Jewel Automatic. New Year...old watches!


----------



## busmatt

bubba48 said:


>


You Sir, have one of the most beautiful watches, I'm very envious of this piece as a vintage EBEL has been on my radar for ages but there's not many good ones about 

So DIBS on that one if you ever feel the need to part with it 

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## anzac1957

Cheers


----------



## Tomcat1960

This one's for Scott who generously parted with some of his watches and gave them away as gifts. I was among the chosen few and feel greatly honored about it. (Unfortunately, on its way to me it lost the impulse pin from its movement's pallet fork - these tiny little things are glued to the pallet fork's bar with shellack (like the pallet stones) - a natural glue which may age and lose its holding capacity over the ages. So a bump on the road may have been sufficient - it was trouble in waiting anyway ;-) The pin may have slipped my watchmaker's attention when she opened the case so there it went with no chance to find it back. This resulted in my watchmaker hunting an identical pin.)

To cut a long story short: she succeeded and the watch returned to my place yesterday:




























Unfortunately ;-) I'm not very lucky with those beautiful vintage Bulovas entering my collection (like that Kirkwood that my wife commandeered to her wrist as soon as it entered home ;-)) and this one was no exception: she decided that this beauty fitted her much better than me:



















Which, I have to admit, is true:










Once again, many many thanks to you, Scott, for this generous gift. It will always be recollected as the grand gesture of a great man.

Best regards
Andreas


----------



## Tomcat1960

Concluding the "Octagon" theme:



























Roamer Automatic 'Octagon', ref. 7125, cal. AS 2066










By the way: next week is St. Patricks Day so stay tuned for a "week in green" ;-)

Best,
Tomcat


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## busmatt

Tomcat1960 said:


> This one's for Scott who generously parted with some of his watches and gave them away as gifts. I was among the chosen few and feel greatly honored about it. (Unfortunately, on its way to me it lost the impulse pin from its movement's pallet fork - these tiny little things are glued to the pallet fork's bar with shellack (like the pallet stones) - a natural glue which may age and lose its holding capacity over the ages. So a bump on the road may have been sufficient - it was trouble in waiting anyway ;-) The pin may have slipped my watchmaker's attention when she opened the case so there it went with no chance to find it back. This resulted in my watchmaker hunting an identical pin.)
> 
> To cut a long story short: she succeeded and the watch returned to my place yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately ;-) I'm not very lucky with those beautiful vintage Bulovas entering my collection (like that Kirkwood that my wife commandeered to her wrist as soon as it entered home ;-)) and this one was no exception: she decided that this beauty fitted her much better than me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which, I have to admit, is true:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, many many thanks to you, Scott, for this generous gift. It will always be recollected as the grand gesture of a great man.
> 
> Best regards
> Andreas


I to was a recipient of one of Scott's gifts and it too has just returned from a service, today in fact so......










I'm wearing the fab Smiths Astral , black dial

Thanks once again Scott

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Sdasurrey

Tomcat1960 said:


> This one's for Scott who generously parted with some of his watches and gave them away as gifts. I was among the chosen few and feel greatly honored about it. (Unfortunately, on its way to me it lost the impulse pin from its movement's pallet fork - these tiny little things are glued to the pallet fork's bar with shellack (like the pallet stones) - a natural glue which may age and lose its holding capacity over the ages. So a bump on the road may have been sufficient - it was trouble in waiting anyway ;-) The pin may have slipped my watchmaker's attention when she opened the case so there it went with no chance to find it back. This resulted in my watchmaker hunting an identical pin.)
> 
> To cut a long story short: she succeeded and the watch returned to my place yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately ;-) I'm not very lucky with those beautiful vintage Bulovas entering my collection (like that Kirkwood that my wife commandeered to her wrist as soon as it entered home ;-)) and this one was no exception: she decided that this beauty fitted her much better than me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which, I have to admit, is true:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, many many thanks to you, Scott, for this generous gift. It will always be recollected as the grand gesture of a great man.
> 
> Best regards, Andreas


Andreas - many thanks for your Very kind and gracious comments - I just thought I could share a little vintage wealth. Nice to see it it looks great - 1938 all shined up !

Since your wife copped it, your post is perfect timing with my other thread today on 'Wives & Vintage Watches' !!!!

Enjoy and best to Mrs Tomcat !!! And you ! Kind regards. Scott

Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sdasurrey

Many Thanks Matt !!!! Scott 


Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hotsauz

Playing with strap options.


----------



## dgf67

I was wearing a certina automatic today.



















But then I picked up a watch from being serviced and couldn't resist wearing it.


----------



## yessir69




----------



## busmatt

dgf67 said:


> But then I picked up a watch from being serviced and couldn't resist wearing it.


Nice pick up, you don't see many Century's out there, the dial on yours is great and in a lot better condition than mine  what movement? Mine is a 600cal










Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## DaBaeker

Today its the newly cleaned up Enicar Sherpa Guide 600 GMT. mid to late 60s:


----------



## dgf67

busmatt said:


> Nice pick up, you don't see many Century's out there, the dial on yours is great and in a lot better condition than mine  what movement? Mine is a 600cal
> 
> Matt
> 
> Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


Thanks! Mine has a 285 cal movement from 1960.


----------



## bubba48

Arrived yesterday morning


----------



## demonfinder

Tomcat,
that`s an unusual Roamer-I`ve not seen one before...it means my Roamer wants list has just got longer..and it`s already at re-mortgaging the house level !
Does it have an MST movement or is it after the original company sold ?
Regards,
Demonfinder


----------



## rainbowfix

Enjoy the weekends !!


----------



## martin_blank




----------



## anzac1957

Cheers


----------



## busmatt

Still wearing the Smiths today,









Been doing a bit of research into this and it's quite an uncommon watch, the dial is a lovely engine turned, anodised blue and the white chapter ring is the soft iron antimagnetic movement holder, it was not a well advertised watch at the time, around 1957, but was aimed at engineers and scientists just like the milgauss

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## pepescom

Cosmic 2000









Odoslané z môjho iPhone cez Tapatalk


----------



## sixtysix

1979 Swiss made Caravelle 'Electrotime' with transistorized hybrid movement. This was a Set-o-Matic, the day and date could be moved together to set day and then date set independently. New Year...old watches!


----------



## laikrodukas




----------



## magmax

Swiss Lord Elgin
David


----------



## njegos

zenith sporto, 1969.


----------



## Matt_wool83




----------



## pepescom

CTZ









Odoslané z môjho iPhone cez Tapatalk


----------



## laikrodukas

bullhead attack


----------



## Tomcat1960

demonfinder said:


> Tomcat,
> that`s an unusual Roamer-I`ve not seen one before...it means my Roamer wants list has just got longer..and it`s already at re-mortgaging the house level !
> Does it have an MST movement or is it after the original company sold ?
> Regards,
> Demonfinder


Thank you! It is indeed one of my absolute favourites. It goes perfectly well with anything blue ... like blue jeans 

And the reply to your question is "neither - nor". It is an AS 2066 which was used as a stop-gap in the very early 1970s when day-date watches were what the market wanted and MST's own 523 wasn't available yet:










The AS 2066 is a worthy choice, however, with its quick day-date-jump feature at midnight.

@ martin_blank: that Carrera is beautiful |> ... do you feel like telling us what movement's inside? Is it a Landeron 187? (I know Heuer used not very many Landeron calibres and went for Venus and Valjoux instead. However, as Landeron was the first to offer a chronograph with date, their 187 made it into a few Heuer watches. I'd love to see one in the wild )

@ Matt: thank you for the additional detail on that beautiful Smiths.

@ pepescom: |> 

* * *​
My wrist, too, has been graced today by a Citizen 'Bullhead'. I got it from Dieter, the turner from Delmenhorst, who squirreled it away from his apprenticeship pay:



























Citizen 'Bullhead' Chronograph, ref. 67-9011, cal. 8110A

He wore it for more than 35 years. He didn't tell me why he threw it into the bay, from where I pulled it. It came to me with some scratches in the crystal (which has been duly replaced by my watchmaker), but, miraculously, its case has escaped its roughrider years almost unscathed. What makes this particularly remarkable is the fact that it hasn't been made of stainless steel. Rather (as indicated by the engraving 'SSB' (for 'Stainless Steel Back') on the lid) ...










... it's made of that fine alloy called 'Base Metal' by Citizen, coated with a layer of matted chrome.

How thick must the chrome on the case be, then, to not show any wear after some 40 years, not even on the edges?

Anyway: a beauty in its own right!




























Best regards
Tomcat


----------



## bubba48




----------



## dandsoo

Tissot 33.3


----------



## Bodyblue

I finally found a decent 19mm-3/4 metal band for my old 77 Timex auto...I know the finishes dont match but its better than what was on it. What is kind of funny is that its designed to fit Timex Ironman watches.


----------



## Hodmandod

My just bought 1971 $3 funky Seiko.


----------



## anzac1957

Hodmandod said:


> My just bought 1971 $3 funky Seiko.
> 
> View attachment 3294898


And that is $3 New Zealand..


----------



## anzac1957

Wearing this today...



Just heard that this will be on it's way back tomorrow. . :thumbup:



Cheers


----------



## Hodmandod

anzac1957 said:


> And that is $3 New Zealand..


No. $5 NZ. I always quote US$ on WUS. &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## anzac1957

Hodmandod said:


> No. $5 NZ. I always quote US$ on WUS. &#55357;&#56842;


Oops..


----------



## laikrodukas

Time keeping is strong in this one


----------



## CristiT




----------



## laikrodukas

laikrodukas said:


> Time keeping is strong in this one


4secs gain in 4 months to be exact 

ESA 9315


----------



## sixtysix

Vintage Ni-Lite....the claim to fame on these are batteries in the solid part of the mesh band that light a ring around the dial, very high-tech for the 70's! Has gilt ETA 2472 automatic inside. My lights no longer work as the battery holders and switches were not robust enough. Still a cool watch. New Year...old watches!


----------



## Tomcat1960

Still with the Citizen Bullhead today:










I just realized that the minute counter doesn't jump (as usual) - it's crawling instead, and still well readable! Cool for a 1973 watch, no? (Today you get such a feature only in chronos beyond the Valjoux-class.)

Best regards
Tomcat

PC: next week is St. Patrick's Day. This means I'll pick from the green-faced watches in my collection:










Who'll join? At least for Tuesday?

;-)


----------



## Thunderdaddy




----------



## NYSCOTTY

Luv my Ice Monster


----------



## magmax

Wyler Incaflex.
David


----------



## demonfinder

In the spirit of Tomcat`s St. Patrick`s Day theme...but sadly lacking any green dial watches..
I give you gents "St Patrick`s Day Still Life "


























Aided only by the contents of my fridge and poorly stocked cupboard ..and a chunky hunk of `70`s stainless steel that is my Tissot Seastar Automatic on a green Nato (can you see how well that links in ? ) :0)
The watch is overdue for a bit of a clean and new crystal but keeps good time ..lacks a hacking function but has a manual wind and a solid as rock feel on the wrist.

Happy winding.







Demonfinder


----------



## pilotswatch

Tudor for a very snowy day.


----------



## James A

Still wearing my newly arrived 70's Swissonic. Tomorrow I'm with Tomcat ... something green.



Regards,


----------



## Toronto_Time




----------



## Bodyblue




----------



## Henry Krinkle

I've been working at home, but on a work project and decided it was a good opportunity to try something different. My wife's grandfather's 1905 7 jewel lever set South Bend.

P1012164 by hankblanc, on Flickr

P1012159 by hankblanc, on Flickr


----------



## anzac1957

Cheers


----------



## Nobody Move

*Universal Geneve tank watch, circa 1940; cal 240
*


----------



## bubba48




----------



## Tomcat1960

Don't forget to polish your green-faced watch for tomorrow. St. Patrick's Day is only once a year 































































Primato Super Automatic Diver, cal. ETA 2472

Best regards
Tomcat


----------



## sixtysix

Early 70's Swiss made American Time, this is just a 1 jewel pin lever...but it's the first vintage I restored. I love the racing inspired vibe of this one. New Year...old watches!


----------



## busmatt

Still with the Smiths










Just waiting for a strap to come, difficult one this 17mm or 11/16" to be more precise.

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## okidoc01

Seiko day









Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Tapatalk


----------



## howards4th

Tomcat1960 said:


> Don't forget to polish your green-faced watch for tomorrow. St. Patrick's Day is only once a year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Primato Super Automatic Diver, cal. ETA 2472
> 
> Best regards
> Tomcat


Tomcat: I like your Primato! Very cool! Love the green dial. It reminds me of my LOV Espadon (Swordfish) no green dial, but numbers and case look similar.







I don't have any green faced watches but I do have one that I think will do nicely for tomorrow.
For today: How about this nice Mortima?








Kind regards,
Chris


----------



## JP71624

Just got done recasing this 70s Wittnauer with a Longines 507 movement. Turned out halfway decent.


----------



## Bodyblue




----------



## James A

Happy St Patrick's Day.

I can claim some Irish blood as my grandparents on both sides came from the emerald Isle. My sister did some research and apparently our Irish surname is actually derived from the Vikings. Seems the Vikings invaded Ireland every second Tuesday and some of them stayed.

But on this day everyone is a little Irish.











May St Pats benevolence shine on you all.

Regards,


----------



## Pedro Pereira

Hello 

Will be a _*Cauny*_ week for me,starting with my beloved Cauny Submarine,powered by FHF 96 movement...


----------



## bubba48




----------



## Thunderdaddy




----------



## Toronto_Time




----------



## rainbowfix

Some choc n lolipop ...


----------



## anzac1957

Cheers


----------



## Frogman4me

Bulova chrono 666ft w/valijoux 7733


----------



## Fugitive Moi

Top of the morning to you!


----------



## anzac1957

Cheers


----------



## James A

bubba48 said:


>


Chock full o'character 

Regards,


----------



## tle

Gruen Precision cal.501 10K rdp


----------



## Tomcat1960

howards4th said:


> Tomcat: I like your Primato! Very cool! Love the green dial. It reminds me of my LOV Espadon (Swordfish) no green dial, but numbers and case look similar.
> View attachment 3311698
> 
> I don't have any green faced watches but I do have one that I think will do nicely for tomorrow.


Fabulous, Chris!

That green dial was the very reason I fished it from The Bay. It reminded me of one of my most revered toys as a kid - a die-cast model of the Buick Wildcat:









Image: eBay

;-)

* * *​
@ James A., @ Fug Moi: |>|>|>

Even though I cannot claim any Irish blood to be running in my veins, I'm Irish by heart ;-)

Thus, I celebrate St. Patrick's Day with a watch worthy to be worn today:































































Ricoh Automatic 'Green Wonder', ref. 61B17, cal. 61

;-)

Best regards
Tom 'Paddy' Cat


----------



## sixtysix

Timex Electric Dynabeat - New Year...old watches!


----------



## Thelongroad

Sorry for the small image, but something green from my stash.


----------



## pilotswatch

In Flight. Happy St Patrick Day!


----------



## Romulux

Took off work early today to grab this


----------



## howards4th

Happy St. Patrick's Day Everyone!















Cheers!


----------



## busmatt

Romulux said:


> Took off work early today to grab this
> 
> View attachment 3323290


Two words HUBBA HUBBA, oh to hell with it have another one HUBBA 

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## demonfinder

For St Patrick`s Day...













My rare "Green Dial" slimline dress Oris






.....














sort of.








Cheers,
Demonfinder


----------



## Bodyblue




----------



## James A

Sporting the Swissonic again today



Regards,


----------



## Ric Capucho

1970s vintage Shuangling 40 Zuan these last few days.

Ric


----------



## bubba48




----------



## eeki

Took my Tissot to see the Northern Lights tonight. Charged with my flashlight, the old tritium lume can hold its own to the aurora borealis - at least long enough to take a blurry photo!


----------



## Pedro Pereira

Fantastic pic


----------



## Pedro Pereira

Today, with the _Cauny _Cronograph,powered by Valjoux 7733


----------



## rainbowfix

On my favourite heuer today...


----------



## Hodmandod

anzac1957 said:


> Cheers


This really looks so similar to my little Liga! Would this suggest the two dials were made by the same company?


----------



## howards4th

Pedro Pereira said:


> Fantastic pic


Indeed! Awesome photo! |>


----------



## sixtysix

1970 Seiko Bell-Matic 4006-7001. New Year...old watches!


----------



## anzac1957

Cheers


----------



## redcow

Apparently unworn Roamer Superking Model 414. Found on a footpath seller's blanket in Saigon recently. Would love to know where it had been sleeping for the past 40-odd years.


----------



## Sdasurrey

Cauny Prima in Surrey .....out for a spring walk ! Cheers! Scott










Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomcat1960

Still (not so) 'mean and green':



















Because this week is all about 'Green', Walt Disney's 'Jungle Book' provides a fitting background for this little beauty:













































Ankramatic '65', cal. ETA 2520

Best,
Tomcat


----------



## demonfinder

Tomcat just how many watches can one man have ???
I`m jealous :0)


----------



## demonfinder

Sporting a brand new arrival today..
a non-runner according to the eBay listing-but I know old Roamers are super indestructible and may even have magical powers of regeneration !
Opened the back to reveal a nice clean-ish MST372 movement that I gave a gentle nudging with a cocktail stick -
and lo it`s little heart started beating and it`s little red pointed second hand started moving smoothly around it`s great condition little face (wipes tear from eye )
After 5 or 6 ultrasonic baths the fix-o-flex bracelet was fit for action again.
£10 well spent (incl P+P ! )

Off to my watch guy for a new crystal tomorrow


----------



## Hessu

One of the all time favourites of mine Zenith Defy. 
720D504 with cal 2552PC. 
I bought this and another with 2562PC on November, but ordered some parts and got them fixed up only two weeks ago. Replacing a crownpipe to a Defy is nasty business. Not only you do need to drill welded pipe off, but you also have to drill a for the new one a two step fitting.







Here with my new fav band Hirsch James. Leather on top natural rubber, caoutcho under. Superb, highly recommended band.







Here with GF bracelet.







Here's the another one, Defy 28.800.







Two of 'em together.


----------



## busmatt

If you remember I was waiting for a strap for my Smiths Astral Antimagnetic, well it's arrived 

What strap did I choose for this fab watch, I hear you ask, well, it was designed with engineers in mind so I felt the need for a strap that sort of invoked the era of the space race, so I trawled eBay and found this





































It's a Expandro from Germany and as well as the deployant it has the funky ratchet adjustment, now we know where Rolex got the glide lock idea

I know it's a bit bruised in places but then so is the watch and they are slightly different gold tones but I can live with it 

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## demonfinder

unusual strap busmatt ...looks like you could use it to open a beer bottle in an emergency too


----------



## anzac1957

Cheers


----------



## Sdasurrey

demonfinder said:


> Tomcat just how many watches can one man have ???
> I`m jealous :0)


I think Tomcat's still short of 'a different watch a day all year excluding holidays' !!!! SDA

Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sdasurrey

busmatt said:


> If you remember I was waiting for a strap for my Smiths Astral Antimagnetic, well it's arrived
> 
> What strap did I choose for this fab watch, I hear you ask, well, it was designed with engineers in mind so I felt the need for a strap that sort of invoked the era of the space race, so I trawled eBay and found this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a Expandro from Germany and as well as the deployant it has the funky ratchet adjustment, now we know where Rolex got the glide lock idea
> 
> I know it's a bit bruised in places but then so is the watch and they are slightly different gold tones but I can live with it
> 
> Matt
> 
> Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


Matt - you seem to wear this Smiths all the time now, if you are and are giving away any Omegas, I'm happy to accept ! Cheers - interesting strap for sure...Scott

Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrTimex

Just got this beauty back from cleaning and service


----------



## busmatt

Sdasurrey said:


> Matt - you seem to wear this Smiths all the time now, if you are and are giving away any Omegas, I'm happy to accept ! Cheers - interesting strap for sure...Scott
> 
> Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Scott, the Smiths is getting a lot of action but it's a great little watch and they are in my opinion very underrated.

Sorry, no Omega giveaway for the moment 

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## James A

Regards,


----------



## bubba48

James A said:


> Regards,


----------



## 28A

Another warm and sunny day in Brisbane. Off to uni again 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## QWatchQ

Point me to the links where you talked about this Trench watch. Very nice. And in great shape.



anzac1957 said:


> Cheers


----------



## QWatchQ

1953-4 cal 283


----------



## busmatt

QWatchQ said:


> 1953-4 cal 283


Nice watch, that's the third Omega Century in this months thread

I think I'll wear mine today










Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## anzac1957

QWatchQ said:


> Point me to the links where you talked about this Trench watch. Very nice. And in great shape.


Here you go...

https://www.watchuseek.com/f11/my-first-real-trench-watch-1466170.html

Cheers


----------



## Ric Capucho

1970s vintage Shuangling 20 Zuan.

Ric


----------



## Sdasurrey

Sorry in advance - not vintage - but I remain a 'very vintage kind of guy' - Red EP Zenith Captain at the station on the way to London, cheers, Scott










Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buddhabar




----------



## sixtysix

This beautiful Swiss made Wakmann chronograph. The 17 Jewel Valjoux 7733 places this in the mid 1970's. New year...old watches!!


----------



## Tomcat1960

@ demonfinder: the tally just went above 200 (but this is by far not the extent of _really_ crazy collectors) with some 50 of them in regular rotation, the rest interfering occasionally ;-) No need to be envious - most of them came in the low-two-digit price range.

@ scott: nice Zenith! Beautiful! |>

@ sixtysix: that third picture brings out all the Wakmann's beauty - wonderful!

* * *​
I'm still happy wearing spring green:






















































Citizen Automatic Chronograph ref. 67-9054, cal. 8110A

Automatic-Chronograph, Day-Date, Flyback, Micro-adjustment - all fitting into your sleeve at a price you can afford:










Welcome to the world of vintage! ;-)

Best,
Tomcat


----------



## demonfinder

Another nice greeny tomcat.
You must have more watch boxes than I have watches!
How do you file them ..by colour,brand,era ?? :0)
Happy winding.
demonfinder


----------



## Sdasurrey

I felt slightly guilty posting a non vintage watch - so was near Spitalfields Market and decided to go see the vintage watch seller there to provide a little bit of 'vintage eye candy' cheers Scott


































Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## QWatchQ

Thank you

Did you ever think about keeping the lume and not ever winding the watch?

That's what I decided with mine, it just looked too cool with the black dial and golden lume.

Shoot, I'm going to switch watches and wear this again today.

The black dial is calling me and I can't resist.



anzac1957 said:


> Here you go...
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f11/my-first-real-trench-watch-1466170.html
> 
> Cheers


----------



## Bodyblue




----------



## 93EXCivic

Olma today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toronto_Time




----------



## Paleotime

> so was near Spitalfields Market and decided to go see the vintage watch seller there to provide a little bit of 'vintage eye candy'


mmm. A buffet...



> It reminded me of one of my most revered toys as a kid - a die-cast model of the Buick Wildcat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click this bar to view the original image of 932x699px.


Nice Tomcat...The Full-Sized one I have in my garage is getting restless - Almost time to bring her out, rip some tires off and cause some trouble...

Y'all haven't seen my Hamilton Carlisle in a bit...


----------



## demonfinder

..Another day,another Roamer for me.
A recent find returned after having a new crystal fitted.



























I think this one date`s from the 1950`s ..lovely pale yellow centre (is this what is called a "Bull`s Eye" style?) guilded numerals/indices.and a fairly unusual (for Roamer) inner minutes ring. 
MST 372 movement
Plain snap back and a case that looks like the family dog has chewed on it a bit.
Needs a decent strap on it -odd 17mm size though which limits choices and I can`t decide on a colour/style anyway :0)
Regards.
Demonfinder


----------



## nicolas21000

*Re: Just in - NOS lip R566 handwinder*



Patrick_Ethan said:


> scarce hand-winder in unused condition! Case back is _untouched! _Better pics soon.


Hello! 
Do you buy it from France?
A friend of mine ( watchmaker) had the same few month ago at home. I was close to buy it.... But after a good meal and too much wine I forgot to remind him and let the watch in is office....
I would be very funny if it was the same Lip.


----------



## nicolas21000

Today's :


----------



## nicolas21000

And tomorrow.... ;-)


----------



## JP71624

Bodyblue said:


> View attachment 3314794


I sold one of these similar a little while back. Very cool pieces, as are many Helbros watches.


----------



## Bodyblue

JP71624 said:


> I sold one of these similar a little while back. Very cool pieces, as are many Helbros watches.


I have bought and sold 25 or so over the past few years and have loved all of them. I have two of them now. I like this one the best.


----------



## Bodyblue




----------



## JP71624

Bodyblue said:


> I have bought and sold 25 or so over the past few years and have loved all of them. I have two of them now. I like this one the best.
> View attachment 3349322


That looks like a great one!!


----------



## JP71624

New-to-me 1956 Bulova 23.


----------



## James A

Sticking with this for end of the working week. Have a good weekend everybody.



Regards.


----------



## bubba48




----------



## anzac1957

Cheers


----------



## Charon

1950s Montrose w/Felsa 699


----------



## 93EXCivic

New arrival. Vintage Smiths Empire. My first Smiths. I really like it but I doubt I would go any smaller. I am going to get a Bund strap for this one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sixtysix

1950's Wittnauer 17 Jewel, 10 ESB Cal.1080, manual wind. New Year...old watches!!


----------



## magmax

Always liked Wittnauer.
David


----------



## guy0783

I don't know how many will consider this vintage, but it's definitely at least on its way.


----------



## efauser




----------



## Henry Krinkle

The end of a four year quest. I have actually only been actively searching for this watch for about two to three years but started my NCC collection four or more years ago.

The final piece of the gold plated NCC puzzle.

P1014079 by hankblanc, on Flickr

Ref. 11927, sold on August 19 1972. I know this as it came with the warranty card and owner's manual.

P1014077 by hankblanc, on Flickr

P1014071 by hankblanc, on Flickr

The case and dial are in fantastic shape, showing only the slightest signs of wear.

P1014081 by hankblanc, on Flickr

The SK cuff has a number of scuffs that in real life hardly show at all and the case back is the nicest I have ever seen on an NCC.

P3191769 by hankblanc, on Flickr

P3191772 by hankblanc, on Flickr


----------



## Tomcat1960

demonfinder said:


> Another nice greeny tomcat.
> You must have more watch boxes than I have watches!
> How do you file them ..by colour,brand,era ?? :0)


Thank you, demonfinder! In fact, I file them by brand, completely un-sophisticated ;-)

One property is dial color, another case shape, etc. If I'm looking up watches for a certain theme (which is great fun, try it!) I filter by these criteria.

Ah, and by the way, I use Excel for my filing.

@ sdasurrey: OMG! You must never lock me up in this store with access to unlimited funds ;-) (That said, is it just me or _is_ that guy fairly expensive?)



Bodyblue said:


> View attachment 3345338


Nice Timex, man! Is that bracelet genuine or aftermarket? If it's aftermarket - where did you get it?

My watchmaker has finally come 'round to work on my Timexes ... one has a similar dial but with a heavy scratch at 2 o'clock. She could replace it with an Omega-style dial from another Timex, but that doesn't look right to me ... somehow. (Any advice?)

@ guy0783: wow! That's a dream of a Zodiac! Smells like "exit" to me ;-)

@ Henry Krinkle: your Rado-Collection and imagery is one of the reasons I'm here  Again, incredible shape, incredible photos. Dammit, only one like possible!

* * *​
I'm still moss-green today, beneath a gorgeous, spotless spring sky:








































































Seiko 5 'Actus', ref. 6106-5470, cal 6106B (w/ hacking)

By the way: today's not only spring equinox (or 'first day of Aries'),










... but Europe witnessed an eclipse of the sun (I believe, it was total over the UK and Scandinavia).










Here the difference was not so easy to see. This shot was taken before the beginning of the eclipse ...










... and this one at its climax (at 79% coverage of the sun by the moon):










Good that I don't worry anyway about how long the lume will shine brightly in the night ;-)

Best regards
Tomcat


----------



## busmatt

Henry Krinkle said:


> The end of a four year quest. I have actually only been actively searching for this watch for about two to three years but started my NCC collection four or more years ago.
> 
> The final piece of the gold plated NCC puzzle.
> 
> P1014079 by hankblanc, on Flickr
> 
> Ref. 11927, sold on August 19 1972. I know this as it came with the warranty card and owner's manual.
> 
> P1014077 by hankblanc, on Flickr
> 
> P1014071 by hankblanc, on Flickr
> 
> The case and dial are in fantastic shape, showing only the slightest signs of wear.
> 
> P1014081 by hankblanc, on Flickr
> 
> The SK cuff has a number of scuffs that in real life hardly show at all and the case back is the nicest I have ever seen on an NCC.
> 
> P3191769 by hankblanc, on Flickr
> 
> P3191772 by hankblanc, on Flickr


I was wondering when you would get a 404 amongst your ranks Henry, that's a beauty and the NCC404 is my favourite RADO of all time, so if you ever want to part with it give me a shout 

Matt


----------



## Wibbs

1971 Longines Ultronic.









It doesn't look near that huge, nor my arm and hand so small in reality.


----------



## Toronto_Time

Up!


----------



## nicolas21000

Another one.... ;-)


----------



## nicolas21000

One more.....


----------



## busmatt

Wibbs said:


> 1971 Longines Ultronic.
> 
> View attachment 3358034
> 
> 
> It doesn't look near that huge, nor my arm and hand so small in reality.


Who cares how big it looks in the pic, its a tuning fork diver and that's about as cool as it gets:-!

Matt


----------



## nicolas21000

Last one for today....
Hagwe!


----------



## Henry Krinkle

busmatt said:


> I was wondering when you would get a 404 amongst your ranks Henry, that's a beauty and the NCC404 is my favourite RADO of all time, so if you ever want to part with it give me a shout
> 
> Matt


I have had a project 404 in steel for years, but have never bothered to get around to it. As for a gold plate one, they come ups so rarely and I was waiting for the right one to come along. This seller's pictures were pretty poor, but I had an idea that this was in nice shape. Here is my entire family of NCCs in gold plate.



I also have a 101 and 505 in stainless steel and a Diastar 515, which is the tungsten carbide version of the 505, so I am technically most of the way to a steel set too.


----------



## Henry Krinkle

Tomcat1960 said:


> @ Henry Krinkle: your Rado-Collection and imagery is one of the reasons I'm here  Again, incredible shape, incredible photos. Dammit, only one like possible!
> 
> Best regards
> Tomcat


Thank you very much. You are too kind. In truth I rarely come to WUS anymore and this is the only forum I browse and it is not primarily for the vintage watches, though obviously I love them. I like the atmosphere and the enthusiasm that people like you, BusMatt, Paleotime and so many others bring here. There is much love for watches and virtually no pretension here. This is a pleasant corner to sit in.


----------



## DC guy

1955 Elgin Shockmaster, just back from a fresh servicing. They buffed out the scratched crystal and it looks brand new. Adjusted the timing too - was 10min slow per day - and now it is spot on. 

I put it on a NOS I.W. Suisse tan croc grain with deployant that I bought for a Gruen that is on its way here. Looks great but I still want to put this on a lizard strap in either brown or gold brown. 

Anyway this is my first vintage watch that I haven't had to send back for mechanical issues. So delighted with it!


----------



## Sdasurrey

The Eberhard 'Postman Cometh' !!! My 'new to me' 20s Monopusher arrived today and luckily I was able to grab it before the Wife noticed ! On the wrist and on WatchTracker app - I have to say I think 39 mm is an absolutely FAB size for a vintage chronograph -cheers !!!!! Scott










Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## demonfinder

Separated at birth ? ..Efauser`s Tissot Seastar Auto and my Roamer Searock Auto 





















@ Henry Krinkle - What a great Rado..the most amazing shaped watch I`ve ever seen. great condition too -a real showstopper .

@ Tomcat ..have you adapted you old CD racks to hold all of your watches ?
If your computer crashed some of your collection could go missing in the night and you`d never know :0)
Regards,
demonfinder


----------



## pilotswatch

Back from my watch pusher. One in the lot.


----------



## James A

Saturday morning and I have a weekend full of chores. So for all this physical labour I'm going with my Timex and leather watch protector.



Regards,


----------



## LorenzoG




----------



## bubba48




----------



## laikrodukas

pilotswatch said:


> Back from my watch pusher. One in the lot.


What the hell !!! A perfect combination, the best Zenith font, the dick crown (my own naming for these borgel/pilot crowns with long tubes ). Everything in a nice 1910s case :O


----------



## Tomcat1960

@ bubba 84: now I'd like to see you wearing that watch ;-)

Best,
Tomcat


----------



## anzac1957

Found an old open end leather strap and had an old belt, so I got to work on a strap for this one..










Cheers


----------



## Charon

1960ish Mido Ocean Star on original bracelet.


----------



## nicolas21000

An old Rolo....


----------



## James A

Charon said:


> View attachment 3365738
> 
> 1960ish Mido Ocean Star on original bracelet.


Very nice. Very clean dial with Switzerland print at the bottom. Indeed, a very early one. Mine is at the watchmaker. Been there for months as we are trying to source a new split stem. Thanks for showing.

Regards,


----------



## sixtysix

1961 Hamilton Cullen, 10K GF case, 14K gold numerals and dots on sterling silver dial, 22 Jewel Hamilton 770 adjusted, made in USA. Well taken care of, this watch had 7 service marks inside when I got it and now it's an even 8. I really love this watch!! New year...old watches!!


----------



## laikrodukas

You can not just beat up the quality of those old dials!


----------



## vandervenus

Enicar Sherpa Super-Dive from 1968 on a Tropic Sport strap. Served in the Polish marine. Dubble crown, twice the fun.


----------



## Tomcat1960

Today something green-ish:






















































Citizen Automatic "Duke Leto" ref. 61-6818 cal. 6501

I named it by the most impressive figure of Duke Leto in David Lynch's 1984 movie "Dune" (by an SF novel by Frank Herbert). Nobody actually _wore_ a watch in that movie, but if one had it would have looked like this:










I imagine it was given to the Duke by the faithful craftsmen of Caladan, the waterworld he reigned before he transferred his flag (on imperial order) to Arrakis (or Dune), the desert planet and only source of 'spice' in the Galaxy. The craftsmen of Caladan wanted him to always remember the swelling seas of the only Ocean on their aquaeous planet, Caladan:



















;-)

Best regards,
Tomcat


----------



## howards4th

JP71624 said:


> New-to-me 1956 Bulova 23.


NICE Jared! She is a beauty!|>|>


----------



## JP71624

howards4th said:


> NICE Jared! She is a beauty!|>|>


Thanks, Chris!

What watch do you have on this beautiful Saturday?


----------



## mark1972

My wife loves this one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toronto_Time




----------



## CristiT




----------



## laikrodukas




----------



## busmatt

mark1972 said:


> My wife loves this one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your wife has great taste, I have a soft spot for Rotary, they were a great watch in their day, unfortunately they haven't fared as well as some and are a shell of their former glory, this does keep prices of vintage models at a reasonable price though 

Every cloud has a silver lining, I suppose

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## mark1972

I agree 100%. A great piece in their day. Thankfully my wife loves the vintage pieces. I love the "class" old time pieces had. Unfortunately my oaf 8" wrist doesn't accommodate. Lol. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## N1cky

Greetings from a long time browser, finally making my first step with a nice pic of me and my gf going vintage this Saturday.


----------



## busmatt

N1cky said:


> Greetings from a long time browser, finally making my first step with a nice pic of me and my gf going vintage this Saturday.
> 
> View attachment 3373066


Great to have you both on board, nice to share vintage watches with a loved one

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## magmax

5 Star Admiral.


----------



## bubba48




----------



## Paleotime

@Bubba48...I have to say that you put up an endless parade of awesome watches. Dials with great patina...Beautiful cases...Tasteful designs. What a fantastic collection - it is a pleasure to see it presented here.

For Saturday this little Bulova President (1932) did the job of keeping me on-time...


----------



## James A

Paleotime said:


> @Bubba48...I have to say that you put up an endless parade of awesome watches. Dials with great patina...Beautiful cases...Tasteful designs. What a fantastic collection - it is a pleasure to see it presented here.


+1

Regards,


----------



## James A

Sunday night here and all the weekend chores are done so swap the Timex for the lightweight Tissot on this balmy evening.

Had to paint a room, move a whole heap of rubbish and do some gardening. Had to also move a couple of cubic metres of soil. I couldn't get to it so I asked my wife to help. After a couple of hours, she was struggling so I decided to pitch in. Told her to shovel with her legs not her back. The look she gave me must have been gratitude ... although it was hard to tell as the sweat was stinging her eyes. She still hasn't spoken to me, guess her gratitude is inexpressible.

He, he. Only kidding. Settle into the evening now with a nice glass of red from the great state jackruff hails from.

Enjoy the rest of the weekend everyone.


Regards,


----------



## vandervenus

Hi James,

That's a very intersting Tissot. Looks a bit like the see-through watches from Bulova. Is it a special edition? 
Enjoy the wine (and the wife).

Cheers,
Martijn


----------



## bubba48

Paleotime said:


> @Bubba48...I have to say that you put up an endless parade of awesome watches. Dials with great patina...Beautiful cases...Tasteful designs. What a fantastic collection - it is a pleasure to see it presented here.





James A said:


> +1
> 
> Regards,


Thanks. I'm glad you like my watches.
My research is mainly focused on the less famous brands, but no less beautiful and interesting watches. ;-)


----------



## busmatt

Going with the Zenith for Sunday










I hope this works, I'm trying a video of the fab 28,800 sweep seconds 





Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## sixtysix

This is an early Timex, still marked US Time on the back. Maybe around 1960? Could be earlier though, but it still works great! New Year...old watches!


----------



## abzack




----------



## Literustyfan

1918 WWI Elgin "General Joffre" Trench Watch, GIANT size 6s, 15 jewels, grade 295, semi-hermetic Illinois Nickel case with swivel lugs, 39mm case, BOLD Arabic military dial with re-lumed military hands and lum dots.

Mealy Manufacturing "DUO" shrapnel guard, hand made cotton Khaki strap, 1918 date stamped strap fastener.


----------



## Tomcat1960

@ vandervenus: I don't want to take James's words out of his mouth, but maybe you find some information about it when you google "Tissot autolub" ;-)

@ sixtysix: that Timex is awesome! |>

* * *​
I guess I've got a new favourite:




































Citizen Chronograph ref. 67-9054 cal. 8110A

Favourite? Yes - this beauty runs as precise as the stars, it wears increadibly comfortable and the dial's green hue fits spring like no other.

But first and foremost, its _'nautiloid'_ case shape ...









Imaga: WUS
... the completely worn tachymeter bezel of which my watchmaker replaced with a fitting silver coat of point to emphasize the Nautilus look ...










... oozes a quite distinct _charme_, doesn't it? By the way - according to its serial number this watch was built in April 1974, whereas PPs Nautilus premiered in 1976. Maybe Gerald wore a Citizen Chronograph back then ;-)

Best,
Tomcat

PS: If anyone knows from where to obtain a tachymeter bezel for this chronograph in orderly shape, please send me a PM!


----------



## Henry Krinkle

That is FANTASTIC Tomcat!


----------



## Paleotime

Sporting another President today - my 1947 Bulova President "A"...


----------



## Nobody Move

*Lemania 105 Chronograph, cal 1270; circa 1960








*


----------



## sixtysix

Thanks! this is my oldest Timex! Your Citizen is smokin' as well...I have not seen this combo anywhere. NICE!



Tomcat1960 said:


> @ sixtysix: that Timex is awesome! |>
> 
> * * *​
> I guess I've got a new favourite:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... oozes a quite distinct _charme_, doesn't it? By the way - according to its serial number this watch was built in April 1974, whereas PPs Nautilus premiered in 1976. Maybe Gerald wore a Citizen Chronograph back then ;-)
> 
> Best,
> Tomcat


----------



## James A

vandervenus said:


> Hi James,
> 
> That's a very intersting Tissot. Looks a bit like the see-through watches from Bulova. Is it a special edition?
> Enjoy the wine (and the wife).
> 
> Cheers,
> Martijn


Hi vandervenus,

Some info here...

https://www.watchuseek.com/f11/tissot-research-idea-2001-seed-counterrevolution-1328858.html

Actually the original seller was from Holland.









Regards,


----------



## bubba48




----------



## Hodmandod

1950 Omega 100 up and running!


----------



## rainbowfix

Have a great week! With Heuer 3147


----------



## busmatt

Rotary with integrated bracelet from the late 70's










Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Tomcat1960

Henry Krinkle said:


> That is FANTASTIC Tomcat!


Thank you very much, Henry!

And thank you very much, sixtysix! I like that one very much indeed ;-)

Today, I stick with Citizen and the movement, but give it a different shape :



























Citizen 'Bullhead' Chronograph ref 67-9011 cal. 8110A

Best regards
Tomcat


----------



## Tomcat1960

@ Rainbowfix: I believe I asked you already - do you know what's inside that Heuer? (In case I missed your reply, please forgive me ;-))


@ busmatt: hey, that's ME who's after octagonal watches ;-) Nice one, dear fellow!


Best 
Tomcat


----------



## sixtysix

1975 Seiko 7005-7080, New Year...old watches!!


----------



## rainbowfix

Tomcat1960 said:


> @ Rainbowfix: I believe I asked you already - do you know what's inside that Heuer? (In case I missed your reply, please forgive me ;-))
> 
> Best
> Tomcat


Hi Tomcat,

I assume you are asking the Heuer 3147...well it has a Landeron 189 beating inside..

Best,
KK


----------



## efauser




----------



## busmatt

Hodmandod said:


> 1950 Omega 100 up and running!


Can't see pictures 

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Tomcat1960

rainbowfix said:


> Hi Tomcat,
> 
> I assume you are asking the Heuer 3147...well it has a Landeron 189 beating inside..


Thank you very much! Great to see one of those rare beasts in the wild |>

Regards,
Andreas


----------



## clydefrog

Today's watch: a ridiculously rare 1950's Heuer alarm watch. This makes me a happy cowboy.










As usual, more pics of my collection here http://instagram.com/kabaclyde/


----------



## laikrodukas

What's the meaning of jewish star on the dial?


----------



## James A

Regards,


----------



## bubba48




----------



## rainbowfix

clydefrog said:


> Today's watch: a ridiculously rare 1950's Heuer alarm watch. This makes me a happy cowboy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As usual, more pics of my collection here http://instagram.com/kabaclyde/


Nice piece! On something big today ... a Heuer too... much more common..


----------



## busmatt

An up and coming vintage from a relatively new watch company 










Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## clydefrog

rainbowfix said:


> Nice piece! On something big today ... a Heuer too... much more common..


That's a gorgeous bund! Ridiculous how pristine it looks.

Sent from my ClydePhone


----------



## Tomcat1960

Today something in high gear:



























Mido Ocean Star 'datometer', cal. 1157OCD (AS 1920)

AS designed this movement for their in-house chronometer watch, the 'Chronospeed'. Here is the date-only version.

Kind regards,
Tomcat


----------



## sixtysix

Swiss made Bulova Ambassador from the mid-late 1960's. New Year...old watches!!


----------



## Tomcat1960

@ sixtysix: I particularly like the way they incorporated the tuning-fork logo into the engraving on the back! Quite noteworthy!

Best
Tomcat


Regards,
Tomcat

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toronto_Time




----------



## demonfinder

The latest thing to drop through my letterbox -apart from the electricity bill.
A humble Roamer Standard from the 1940`s I think.


























MST 352 movement with nice banding on it (does anyone know if there is a name for the banding ?) in a snap back 3 piece casing including a dust shell.
Dial in decent shape with natural patina and blued steel hands.
It just needed a polish and a new strap and putting on my wrist.
I`m excited awaiting the arrival of my first electronic Roamer..a Seth Thomas Dynatron ..never heard of them before but it looks in very good condition and apparently has an ETA/ESA 9154 movement which I`m beginning to do a bit of reading up on but initially sounds quite reliable.
I was looking at some of the lovely Bulova Accutron but apparently some spares/repairs issues can be a bit tricky. Any Bulova fans who would like to give me a steer on a model to go for ? (on a budget ) :0)

Regards,
Happy winding.
Demonfinder

ignore following pic..can`t seem to delete it for some reason


----------



## Paleotime

> MST 352 movement with nice banding on it (does anyone know if there is a name for the banding ?)


Geneva Stripes...I think. Nice one BTW.



>


Bubba48 - Great-Googly-Moogly! What a Watch...color me green with envy.


----------



## Paleotime

Oh Yeah...Today on my wrist - 1929 Bulova Crusador...


----------



## doggbiter

Picked this up at an antique shop for a few dollars. Cleaned up nicely. You can hear its cheap movement ticking merrily away from across the room.


----------



## demonfinder

Thanks for the info Paleotime... I`ll google them


----------



## okidoc01

Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Tapatalk


----------



## bubba48

Paleotime said:


> Bubba48 - Great-Googly-Moogly! What a Watch...color me green with envy.


Well. Let us fly high today too


----------



## vinataba

Vintage Tinoni


----------



## jackruff

German ANKER from the seventies with Valjoux 7734 that I picked up some time ago....I saw those subdials and bought it on on a whim......the closest I'll ever get to a Newman Daytona!!!!....Kind opposite ends of the scale really!!!!!!!


----------



## anzac1957

Cheers


----------



## Fugitive Moi

*Worn & Rewind :-d

*Its been a grey old day here today, but the postie delivered a big parcel this morning to brighten it up for me!
A new addition to my Sony collection, boxed, with matching stereo speakers, original accessories and even the distructions:-!



















What are those funny looking things at the back :think: My wife has a cover for her smartphone that looks like that :think:










Check out how Sony handled the tape pilot indicator back in 1971 here 



 (not my vid)

The Citizen is getting some wrist time for a couple of days, before I strip it and clean/polish the crystal & case at the weekend.

Time for a musical interlude dude...b-)


----------



## busmatt

Sad to think that there's a whole generation out there who have no idea of the joys of a mix tape.

Matt


----------



## Fugitive Moi

busmatt said:


> Sad to think that there's a whole generation out there who have no idea of the joys of a mix tape.
> 
> Matt


Or trying to remove a chewed one from a tape player with a biro :-d :-d :-d


----------



## laikrodukas

No worries, they have other joys


----------



## busmatt

Daniel's digital










Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Tomcat1960

Colorado Chronograph, cal. Landeron 47

With their caliber 47, Landeron introduced greater economy into chronograph building, so chronographs became affordable for the common man. Still, the chronographs accepting these movements, were shiny examples of the arts and tastes of their time, so even a frugal sports watch like this Colorado chronograph looks quite at home in the luxurious, brass-heavy environment of a Five-Star-Hotel in the heart of Stuttgart, Germany. ;-)



















Best regards
Tomcat


----------



## peter-g

Vintage today


----------



## Paleotime

> Well. Let us fly high today too


Bubba48 - Very cool...And I learned something - I thought all the "camera clocks" were 24 hr. dials.


----------



## Paleotime

I really do have a short attention span before the coffee kicks-in...

Today's wrist companion...A little round Elgin c. 1936


----------



## yessir69

One of my Gruens. May be going on the Bay or sales corner soon...


----------



## busmatt

peter-g said:


> Vintage today


Beautiful, what is it?

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Toronto_Time




----------



## James A

Inspired by busmatt



Regards,


----------



## PeteVanF

Birth year snowflake sub:


----------



## GUTuna

True NOS Zodiac SST 36000. Showed up in the original box with stickers and tags still on!


----------



## JP71624




----------



## bubba48




----------



## Fugitive Moi

GUTuna said:


> True NOS Zodiac SST 36000. Showed up in the original box with stickers and tags still on!
> 
> View attachment 3428170


How do I like this post TWICE? :-!


----------



## Tomcat1960

Fug Moi said:


> How do I like this post TWICE? :-!


+1 |>!

Very nice one, GUTuna! I'd like to see more of that bracelet ;-)

Best,
Tomcat


----------



## rainbowfix

Never get tired looking at this dial..... Have a great day everyone!


----------



## anzac1957

Vintage Certina...










Cheers


----------



## Ric Capucho

Ca. 1969 vintage Stowa Landeron 248.

Ric


----------



## Sdasurrey

Tomcat1960 said:


> Colorado Chronograph, cal. Landeron 47
> 
> With their caliber 47, Landeron introduced greater economy into chronograph building, so chronographs became affordable for the common man. Still, the chronographs accepting these movements, were shiny examples of the arts and tastes of their time, so even a frugal sports watch like this Colorado chronograph looks quite at home in the luxurious, brass-heavy environment of a Five-Star-Hotel in the heart of Stuttgart, Germany. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best regards
> Tomcat


Tomcat - nice watch - I think I have seen you post it before but didn't pay as close attention to the fact it has 3 buttons. So I just looked back at some older threads and googled the Landeron 47 - kind of specialisation to the max, the opposite of a Monopusher because start stop reset are all accomplished by 3 separate buttons ! 
Is there any logical reason for this in that most chronographs aren't designed this way ? Take care, Scott

Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sixtysix

1975 Bulova 'TV Screen' automatic. This has a 'fast' date set that requires you to pull the crown fully out from normal (2 clicks plus) and then push all the way back in to do it again. I see a dozen different set-ups for 'fast' day and date. New Year...old watches!!


----------



## Tomcat1960

Sdasurrey said:


> Tomcat - nice watch - I think I have seen you post it before but didn't pay as close attention to the fact it has 3 buttons. So I just looked back at some older threads and googled the Landeron 47 - kind of specialisation to the max, the opposite of a Monopusher because start stop reset are all accomplished by 3 separate buttons !
> Is there any logical reason for this in that most chronographs aren't designed this way ? Take care, Scott


Thank you, my dear friend! Yes - public taste and economics. Column wheel chronographs had established two-pusher-operation by the end of the 1930s so this was deemed "state-of-the-art". Moreover, a crown pusher complicates the stem which has to be hollow in order to allow the pusher rod pass through. So while there are quite a lot of early column wheel chronographs laid out for three-pusher operation, the concept never took hold in cam-switched chronographs, Landeron themselves starting to sell their dual-pusher L/48 less than a year after the L/47's market introduction.



sixtysix said:


> 1975 Bulova 'TV Screen' automatic. This has a 'fast' date set that requires you to pull the crown fully out from normal (2 clicks plus) and then push all the way back in to do it again. I see a dozen different set-ups for 'fast' day and date.


Hi Gary, do you know what movement's inside? This type of quickset I've seen only with FHFs so far.

* * *​
A lot has happened since I introduced my Omega Constellation ref. 168.046 with the ill-fated cal. 1001 to you: I wanted to wear it, but its crown and stem came off :-( So I sent for my watchmaker, who fixed it quickly, but noticed that, other than promised, the watch had never seen a service during the last ten years or so. At least.

That much for ebay sellers telling you "watch has been serviced last year" ...

Anyway - her it is again and it outshines anythin around, ...



























Omega Constellation ref. 168.046 cal. 1001

... even the brass-heavy chic of my Stuttgart hotel domicile ;-)




























Best regards,
Tomcat


----------



## demonfinder

Almost ripped from my friendly postman`s hands this morning before nearly stabbing myself in the hand with scissors in my rush to open the packet..
My first electronic Roamer from the late `60`s/early 70`s.

I can`t find a great deal of info on it at the moment but love the retro look..and the fact it`s virtually NOS ..in a nice wooden box with tag and instruction/guarantee booklet.




































..oops,forgot pic of back,will add later

Regards,
Demonfinder

case back pic from my phone shows the Roamer "r"..the only branding visible on the outside


----------



## busmatt

Rotary 70's stylee










Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Thunderdaddy




----------



## efauser

Royal Orient, circa 1960


----------



## Renoldi

Slava cccp , with one of the lasts russian quartz (80's)


----------



## okidoc01

Seiko sea horse

Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Tapatalk


----------



## Paleotime

My '30 Bulova President...


----------



## Hessu

Captain, oh Captain... my Captain.









I've been searching high and low for two years Zenith Captain with 2522P or 2522PC. Well, now I've got one. For a fair price as well, I would think. Paid 365€, unserviced one.







Little patina and roughness on hands, but cool. Minuses: Crown is not original and ref has been polished off. But movement serial says it is from 1960-61.







2522P may not technically be the best of Zenith 25xx family (freq only 18.000), but it is the first series.







Here without automatic movement bridge. The construction differs to following versions 2532PC, 2542PC, 2552PC and so on. There are cap jewels on wheeltrain and wheeltrainbridge is short. Ballance has screws on it, no centering or microadjisting. The screws in this are polished flat, but in latter versions they are roundish which is cheaper to make and not really a polished screw (a budget screw).







Here a 2552PC without automaticbridge to see the difference. This is much more elegant than rough and rowdy 2522P.







Cap jewels on the dial side as well.


----------



## Wibbs

demonfinder said:


> Almost ripped from my friendly postman`s hands this morning before nearly stabbing myself in the hand with scissors in my rush to open the packet..
> My first electronic Roamer from the late `60`s/early 70`s.
> 
> I can`t find a great deal of info on it at the moment but love the retro look..and the fact it`s virtually NOS ..in a nice wooden box with tag and instruction/guarantee booklet.
> got pic of back,will add later


That's a great find DF. Fantastic condition!  and with all the original bits and bobs too. Congrats and well may you wear it. I am just loving the seconds hand.

Speaking of electronic...









As it happens I was wearing this today. Great minds think alike.


----------



## Toronto_Time




----------



## demonfinder

Thanks Wibbs, I`m well pleased with it.
I think the second hand style is great - the pin and white is known as the candy stick/cane I think.
Yours is even more colourful..It puts a fairground to shame )


----------



## Sdasurrey

Felt like 'switching' up a little today, to a watch that doesn't get as much wrist love - West End 'Extra' silver trench-style from 1925 with a red '12' And an early centre seconds using a Longines 13.33 calibre.

I have commented on this before, but using the Longines vintage support, the movement serial number is dated to 1918 but the watch wasn't invoiced to West End for sale in India until November 1925 ! Probably because the West End watchmaker was on holiday for 7 years !! Best, Scott


















Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James A

Inspired by demonfinder and Wibbs.



Regards,


----------



## Bodyblue

New genuine lizard strap for the N7 2129.


----------



## bubba48




----------



## sixtysix

"Hi Gary, do you know what movement's inside? This type of quickset I've seen only with FHFs so far."

No idea, I actually bought this one for parts and it turned out to be awesome.


----------



## sixtysix

1960's Dugena 444, New year...old watches!


----------



## anzac1957

Gone all artistic in water colours..










Cheers


----------



## ghwatch

Vintage Certina


----------



## Tomcat1960

@ sixtysix: okay, thank you! That Dugena's dial is awesome, too!

@ ghwatch: that Certina makes me 

For me, it had to be some color today:



























Sandoz Mytérieuse ref 1788Z84-3 cal. FHF 908










;-)

Best,
Tomcat


----------



## Thunderdaddy




----------



## Sdasurrey

A 1936 Longines gold cushion watch today, cheers to all - have a great WE ! Scott !










Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DC guy

"These are a few of my favorite things..."


----------



## vandervenus

The most outrageous, funky and awesome diver from the seventies: the Enicar Sherpa Star Diver.


----------



## busmatt

Still rocking the Rotary










Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Henry Krinkle

Forty some years old and well within COSC specifications. Have a nice weekend gentlemen!

aP1010387 by hankblanc, on Flickr

aP1010395 by hankblanc, on Flickr


----------



## Toronto_Time




----------



## WillisGeigerFan

1951 Bulova Academy Award ZZ


----------



## James A

Inspired from the Landeron 47 in the earlier post from Tomcat . This one says hello.



Regards,


----------



## bubba48




----------



## okidoc01

50s Gruen









Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Tapatalk


----------



## Sdasurrey

James A said:


> Inspired from the Landeron 47 in the earlier post from Tomcat . This one says hello.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,


@James - nice orangish/copperish dial colour !

@Tomcat/James - after Tomcat's response to my question on the 47 movement with 3 pushers - each doing only one task I think the logic is, compared to a Monopusher when you have to move your finger to each pusher to use the chrono function you burn 0.837 more calories each time - Compared to a Monopusher !

So it's actually more aerobic ....! Scott

Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Henry Krinkle

Tomcat1960 said:


> For me, it had to be some color today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sandoz Mytérieuse ref 1788Z84-3 cal. FHF 908
> 
> ;-)
> 
> Best,
> Tomcat


Super cool Tomcat. I don't want to see you and Matt getting together though, Between that and his "Hypnotoad" the two of you might be able to "convince" anyone of anything.


----------



## howards4th

JP71624 said:


>


Nice Jared, Is it new to you??


----------



## 28A

Off to dinner with my 1916 Dennison cased Cyma.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sixtysix

mid '70's Timex Electric Dynabeat (36K v/hr). New Year...old watches!


----------



## rainbowfix

On my favourite sherpa....  have a great weekend!


----------



## anzac1957

Back the wrist now bezel sorted....



Cheers


----------



## Sdasurrey

At train station going to Portobello to see my watchmaker - my wife is saying, 'Is this the last time ? THIS IS THE LAST TIME' ! Of course I said 'yes' but I'm dropping a Lemania 105 chrono, so of course it's not the last time...... Picking up an Eberhard chrono so thought I would wear my 'new to me' 20s Monopusher Eberhard chrono....cheers.....Scott










Vintage watches on portobello road...










Along with slide guitar....





Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wibbs

Going for the space age look circa 1975.


----------



## Thunderdaddy

okidoc01 said:


> 50s Gruen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Tapatalk


Gorgeous.


----------



## jva59

Thunderdaddy said:


> Gorgeous.


 'tis!


----------



## GUTuna




----------



## Toronto_Time




----------



## Thunderdaddy




----------



## Bodyblue




----------



## busmatt

Sdasurrey said:


> Vintage watches on portobello road...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you pick up that great looking Omega? The one with the Roman numerals, great dial and original cloverleaf crown by the look of things 

You could perhaps do a deal on that any the Ladymatic for the missus 
Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Tomcat1960

@ sdasurrey: and while you're at it: what is this blue-dialled thing at the lower edge of the photo?

For me it's this smart little Indian:



























Westend Watch Co., ref. K 4457 4214, cal. ETA 2878



















I love the way the lume in the hands has aged to something looking like dark jade inlays:










;-)

Best regards
Tomcat


----------



## Sdasurrey

busmatt said:


> Did you pick up that great looking Omega? The one with the Roman numerals, great dial and original cloverleaf crown by the look of things
> 
> You could perhaps do a deal on that any the Ladymatic for the missus
> Matt
> 
> Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


@Matt - didn't grab anything today - I just actually followed up the 20s Eberhard Monopusher I grabbed with a Longines 'Russian Tonneau Petrograd' style watch so while I'm close to an investment to fund my new company i'm acting a little too 'optimistically' because I'm back buying vintage ! I didn't focus so much on the Omega - but he still had the Dunhill from a few weeks ago which is in the Middle.

@Tomcat - no idea what the 'blue watch' is - 'space age but vintage' ? My black Eberhard wasn't ready yet so I dropped the Lemania 105 and have to go back in 2-3 weeks - if Leo still has the blue watch and its 'reasonable' I'll grab it as a birthday gift for you ! Whichever is closer - last year or this year ! But I did see this really fantastic 1890 Victorian Barometer - check it out ! Cheers !



















Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laikrodukas




----------



## busmatt

^^^
What is this? Can't make it out 

Matt


Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## James A

Wibbs said:


> Going for the space age look circa 1975.
> 
> View attachment 3458994


Very nice - with some styling trends of the Royal Oak, no. Would love to see a thread with some of your collection 

Regards,


----------



## James A

Thunderdaddy said:


> View attachment 3463778


Very cool hunk of 70's watch. Can you tell us more?


----------



## James A

Sdasurrey said:


> At train station going to Portobello to see my watchmaker - my wife is saying, 'Is this the last time ? THIS IS THE LAST TIME' ! Of course I said 'yes' but I'm dropping a Lemania 105 chrono, so of course it's not the last time...... Picking up an Eberhard chrono so thought I would wear my 'new to me' 20s Monopusher Eberhard chrono....cheers.....Scott
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage watches on portobello road...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Along with slide guitar....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Sadasurry,

You should stop postings these as you may end up a De facto sales agent for the trader on Portobello rd. They look like 2 very nice Rolex's on that table. Shame there is no sales ticket attached to these beauties.

Regards,


----------



## Wibbs

James A said:


> Very nice - with some styling trends of the Royal Oak, no.


Thanks J and not far off I reckon. That kinda hexagonal vibe was very much in vogue in the early to mid 70's. I've seen Roamers and others that copied the style after the Omega. The AP and PP and Hublot were going with the nautical porthole look(and maybe copying each other&#8230 and I reckon Omega were doing something _vaguely_ similar, though with more angularity. Its nickname is the Mariner so maybe&#8230; Handily as it's the change over to summertime(ha!) in my neck of the woods, it also has something in common with a few early quartz, where you can change the hour/timezone without stopping the watch. Great for the lazy like me. 



> Would love to see a thread with some of your *EDIT* junk


FYP.


----------



## Paleotime

Arrgggh!!!! What a weekend - Missed TWO grail watches on the auction site - Second place on both...beat by Pennies...ARRGGGH...

This little guy is helping me feel better...







c. 1929 Bulova - A "rare" dial and case combo...


----------



## Bodyblue

I put a lizard band on the N7 but I thought it was too thin so I ordered this grey suede one and got it today. Not much of a grey fan but I think it works....thoughts?


----------



## bubba48




----------



## Wibbs

Lovely Longines Bubba. Very elegant. Lovely dial and hands. I saw the twin of your watch recently on the Hodinkee "What's selling where" feature. only it was in a gold case.


----------



## laikrodukas

busmatt said:


> ^^^
> What is this? Can't make it out
> 
> Matt
> 
> Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


Little simple TELL. The second L is a bit wacky


----------



## Fugitive Moi

Just checking on my dough ready for my next watch purchase :-d, which could be tonight if I can shake the pre-purchase jitters. It's not a vintage piece, but it would be a big spend for me, so I really need to weigh up all the pro's & con's, before tossing the coin and buying anyway.

Enough half baked rambling, I'm really pleased with how well the crystal cleaned up on the Citizen. I can now see what time it is :-!


----------



## anzac1957

Vintage Longines Conquest - birth year watch.. :-!



Cheers


----------



## Ric Capucho

Ca. 1969-70 vintage Omega Seamaster 120.

Hipster look, innit.

Ric


----------



## sixtysix

1957 Tissot T-12 Automatic. Best inscription ever "Every hr. I love you more. Helen Xmas '57" New Year...old watches!!


----------



## laikrodukas




----------



## Sdasurrey

Lazy, rainy, windy in-front-of-the-fireplace, Sunday, 1917 Hy Moser & Cie trench kind-of-day.... Cheers ALL ! Scott



















Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomcat1960

@ sdasurrey: hey Scott, I'd be happy if you negotiate a reasonable price for that cool bluebird and I'd reimburse you. Seriously - I wouldn't know how to repay such generosity! (Your kind pm is still on my mind, by the way, hopefully I get around to a reply this afternoon.)

@ Fug Moi: that is an outrageously beautiful Citizen! That dial's pattern is great! (The other night I bought a similar one from the German ebay, with a green-striped pattern on the dial. When it's here, let's compare the references!)

* * *​
Going Japanese today:



























Ricoh 'Crystal' Automatic, ref. 031737AC, cal. 61

In Germany Ricoh was the third contender for the wrists of entry-customers. After Seiko ("Five") and Citizen ("Seven") it was quite logical that Ricoh called their entry-level watches "Nine". Like their competitors (who still are in watches today, though) Ricoh came with water-resistant watches sporting an automatic movement and day-date-calendars. Their 61- and 251-calibres are deemed robust, precise and easy to maintain, and free from great strengths and weaknesses. Solid everyday movements.

In vintage cirles they're undervalued, by and large - none of mine made it anywhere near the € 50-mark - and they surprise with many refreshing and interesting designs. Why they didn't make it? Dunno ... maybe, because the extra button for the date quickset looks old-fashioned?

Best regards
Tomcat


----------



## Sdasurrey

busmatt said:


> Did you pick up that great looking Omega? The one with the Roman numerals, great dial and original cloverleaf crown by the look of things
> 
> You could perhaps do a deal on that any the Ladymatic for the missus
> Matt
> 
> Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


Matt - I can't buy my Wife any other vintage watch because she'll get mad ! I can't get the 40s Eberhard chrono with the swing lugs off her wrist anyway ! Even if I wanted to wear it !

@James - this trader always has somewhat out of the way stock for sure - I'll check out the rolexes next time !

@Tomcat - yes no worries on the blue watch ! I'll see if he has it next time I go in two weeks and see if I can grab it - these guys are only on Portobello on Saturdays the rest of the week there's not much happening - cheers Scott

PS - actually if you look closely the blue watch is a Seiko.... Here I found it on google....


















Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Renoldi

H357. Felling like Roger Moore


----------



## Literustyfan

WWI Elgin Trench Watch, Bates & Bacon gold filled "Royal" case with an offset crown, BOLD Arabic military dial, re-lumed hands and dial, size 0s, 15 jewels.

Just had the the "Warrior" (aka, the LATH) shrapnel guard re-plated in 14k gold this last week.


----------



## Pedro Pereira

Hello 

Today with Orient King Diver & Seiko LM ( my first vintage Seiko ).

The Seiko LM was a absolute bargain for his condition ( recently serviced ).

Hand winding is so smooth...


----------



## Bodyblue

Tomcat1960 said:


> @ sdasurrey: hey Scott, I'd be happy if you negotiate a reasonable price for that cool bluebird and I'd reimburse you. Seriously - I wouldn't know how to repay such generosity! (Your kind pm is still on my mind, by the way, hopefully I get around to a reply this afternoon.)
> 
> @ Fug Moi: that is an outrageously beautiful Citizen! That dial's pattern is great! (The other night I bought a similar one from the German ebay, with a green-striped pattern on the dial. When it's here, let's compare the references!)
> 
> Going Japanese today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ricoh 'Crystal' Automatic, ref. 031737AC, cal. 61
> 
> In Germany Ricoh was the third contender for the wrists of entry-customers. After Seiko ("Five") and Citizen ("Seven") it was quite logical that Ricoh called their entry-level watches "Nine". Like their competitors (who still are in watches today, though) Ricoh came with water-resistant watches sporting an automatic movement and day-date-calendars. Their 61- and 251-calibres are deemed robust, precise and easy to maintain, and free from great strengths and weaknesses. Solid everyday movements.
> 
> In vintage cirles they're undervalued, by and large - none of mine made it anywhere near the € 50-mark - and they surprise with many refreshing and interesting designs. Why they didn't make it? Dunno ... maybe, because the extra button for the date quickset looks old-fashioned?
> 
> Best regards
> Tomcat


I have bought and sold quite a few Ricohs and found them to be every bit as good as comparable Seikos and Citizens.


----------



## magmax

Bodyblue,
Are you saying Ricoh is as good as Seiko?
David


----------



## busmatt

Heavily patinated Roidor










This was a long service presentation watch, along with the vast majority of Roidor watches I have seen, any ideas why this brand was so popular amongst companies for presentations?

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## James A

I originally thought this watch to be a ladies because of its size, but general consensus here was that men would have worn this too. So despite a world dominated by big watches this small but perfectly formed piece will see some wrist time from me in the future. Anyway it's not how big it is...right? 



Besides , I think the latest trend in watches is downsizing the diameter, so the world turns, but the art of watch wearing remains awesome.










Regards,


----------



## Toronto_Time




----------



## Bodyblue

magmax said:


> Bodyblue,
> Are you saying Ricoh is as good as Seiko?
> David


In the vintage ones that I have dealt with over the years they were just as nice looking and good running. The jewelers I sold and sell them too are happy to see them as the movements are high quality and just as easy to work on as any other brand. They are not nearly as well known outside of Japan of course and there are a lot of them coming out of India that have been badly re-dialed or repaired so I am careful when I find one. All of the jewelers that I sell too have high opinions of them.


----------



## rainbowfix

on this Heuer today.... love this thread, lots of marvellous looking vintages..


----------



## howards4th

Bodyblue said:


> View attachment 3464458


My vote is for this band, I like it better than the grey one.

Kind regards,
Chris


----------



## howards4th

sixtysix said:


> 1957 Tissot T-12 Automatic. Best inscription ever "Every hr. I love you more. Helen Xmas '57" New Year...old watches!!


+2 
Best inscription ever!|>


----------



## anzac1957

Cheers


----------



## abzack




----------



## bubba48




----------



## sixtysix

1970 Seiko Navigator 6117-6410, found this in parts in a watchmakers estate my friend bought. New Year...old watches!










I have it on leather now:


----------



## Sparcster

Trying out my 1916 Stauffer today...


----------



## demonfinder

Sporting a 1940`s Roamer today-
Mark 1 waterproof case and the early shock-resist system.
All original condition including a well worn crown that`s damn tricky to grab hold of and a somewhat battered case.(tricky finding all stainless steel 40`s cases :0( )
Dial and lume top notch though.
I promise to put up a few non-Roamers ....as soon as my watch guy gets back from his hols to finish servicing them.





















Happy winding,
Demonfinder


----------



## Tomcat1960

magmax said:


> Bodyblue,
> Are you saying Ricoh is as good as Seiko?
> David


Uh - oh, what is that? A "Seicoh"? 

I'm with my old Helva-Chrono today:






















































Helva Chronograph, cal. Landeron 52










The L/52 marks the end of the line for Landeron's column wheel movements, and it does so with great grace.

No movement in my collection has smoother switching.

Best Tomcat


----------



## demonfinder

What a fab Helva Tomcat.
I`ve never heard of that brand before..that means more google-ing and ebay browsing.
I want one now ..damn you ! :0)
Regards,
Demonfinder


----------



## Literustyfan

WWI Waltham Trench Watch, sterling Fahys cushion case, size 3/0s, 7 jewels, enamel BOLD Arabic military dial.

Yes, Fahys put gold filled crowns on their sterling silver cases.


----------



## Renoldi

Driving along the state of são Paulo litoral `s


----------



## Toronto_Time




----------



## CristiT




----------



## James A

Regards,


----------



## martin_blank

clydefrog said:


> Today's watch: a ridiculously rare 1950's Heuer alarm watch. This makes me a happy cowboy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As usual, more pics of my collection here http://instagram.com/kabaclyde/


You should do a video of the alarm!


----------



## rainbowfix

Last day of the month... good day everyone!  ... feeling like going to the sea today..


----------



## Nobody Move

*Wakmann chronograph, Valjoux cal 7733; circa late 60s / early 70s
*


----------



## Sdasurrey

CristiT said:


>


Nice watch - nice pic - definitely nice depth of field !!! Scott

Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anzac1957

Cheers


----------



## sixtysix

Mid '60's Zodiac Standard Automatic, 17 Jewel Zodiac 71 (AS 1700/01). New Year...old watches!




























This originally came with mis matched hands...I like the batons better (before shot)


----------



## Tomcat1960

demonfinder said:


> What a fab Helva Tomcat.
> I`ve never heard of that brand before..that means more google-ing and ebay browsing.
> I want one now ..damn you ! :0)
> Regards,
> Demonfinder


Thanks, demonfinder! Similar chronos are plentiful, but the L/52 is truly rare. I attribute this to the fact that not a real lot were made. (Equally rare as the L/349, I assume.)

@ CristiT: nice picture. I hope you were stopped when you took it? ;-)

* * *​
From a dark age hails today's watch:



























Dogma Chronograph, cal. Landeron 39

;-)

Best regards
Tomcat


----------



## bubba48

Last day, last incoming

Silver, rose gold, niello


----------



## best_x_treme

Lanco:


----------



## dandsoo

Lemania


----------



## Henry Krinkle

Closing out the month what what I consider to be Rados most fully conceived tungsten carbide watch. The hands, markers and faceted crystal all echo the same lozenge shape. This attention to detail even carries over into the bracelet and clasp. The waffle pattern keeps the bracelet from showing scratches. The multi-toned deeply textured sunburst dial makes this watch nearly impossible to tell time accurately, but I don't think that was Rado's main concern with the Balboa Great. It certainly isn't my main concern when I wear it.

P1014294 by hankblanc, on Flickr

P1014295 by hankblanc, on Flickr


----------



## Toronto_Time




----------



## Marrick

The WRUW April thread is now open!


----------

